# Your First Internet BBW



## thechampofchamp

I am curiuos, who was the first BBW you discovered online mine was gaining goddess.


----------



## daddyoh70

Mine was Brie Brown :smitten: :smitten: :smitten:


----------



## Mathias

The first internet BBW I discovered was Miss Stacie! :smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## coolag12345

I can't pinpoint my very first, but Miss Fortune was the first internet bbw to cause my jaw to drop in appreciation. :smitten:


----------



## Victim

My first was from a BBS. Anyone here old enough to remember those? Dialup with 2400 baud modem...

A .gif of a black woman named Cora. An upper body nude of her on her knees. Perfectly shaped teardrop belly hanging down to her knees on the bed. Hands behind her head displaying her breasts. She had been rubbed down with oil, but not a whole lot, just enough to shine a bit. To this day it remains one of my favorite BBW pics.


----------



## James

that befriended me were Heather and Anne Marie many years ago.

Those two are amazing people and I have all the respect in the world for them


----------



## thatgirl08

I can't remember! I don't think it was a webmodel though.


----------



## Tina

It was me. Part of my journey to loving my body was my contacts and friends online. Being here was part of feeling the "beautiful" in Big Beautiful Woman. 

Other than that it was Mindy, Vickie and Michelle who I first made friends with -- two of whom no longer post here, but Vickums does. :wubu:


----------



## Skaster

Can't remember exactly ... was it a lady named Fanta C or something ... or Norma Stitz ... or Mercedes before she was Mercedes but a model for BP ? I need to get my old Dimensions print magazines out again to revive the memories.


----------



## Emma

I can't remember who it was, but she was a lady who was about 500/600lbs who had pictures of her on a bench at disney land. I've not seen the site since but in her links was this place


----------



## Shosh

I always loved Nell Carter. You just kind of wanted to hug her and get lost in all that squishyness.


----------



## Timberwolf

Hmm.. the first BBW on the internet... 

Well, the first one that had a name coming along with the pictures was Kelligrrl, I think.


----------



## wrestlingguy

I don't remember for sure, because I kinda happened on the BBW/FA stuff almost by accident over 10 years ago. 

The one that comes to find first, however, is a lady who is still part of this community, *HugKiss*.

She had some pics up somewhere under the name BatGirl (for this tattoo of a bat that she has), and remember being blown away at how hot this very sexy fat woman was.

I've been lucky enough to become friends with her over the years, and I have to tell you that she's as sexy now as she was 10 years ago.

Other prolific ladies I encountered very early on...............Cat, Taurus Vixen,
Electra Summers, Mercedes BBW, Cindy G, Betsy, Brie Brown, and Nancy Goddess.


----------



## Happenstance

The first website I stumbled upon was Cat's, and I honestly could not tell you how.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing

Ahhh, you know, it was probably Teighlor, y'know? This was before I had the internet. Back when I'd go to the mall and they'd have like a fat girl deck of cards at like Spencers or something and I didn't know who she was at the time, but I eventually stumbled upon this woman online and was like, oooh yeah!

Hm, but you know, the first model online who really did it for me .. was Largenlovely and there it is and there she remains, holdin' down the mega hot fat girl fort to this day. Can't argue with that consistency.

and I'm happy to say I can call her my friend. 

Seriously, I think I was like 16 at the time.

AT THE TIME! *ducks from mods*

I thank you for kick starting my FAness and all the awesome women on this very site who make me feel incredibly lucky to be blessed with such a kick ass preference!

Really, it's enough to make Korey on my avatar smile over there.


----------



## Tad

Well, not so much a BBW, as a BBW/FA-ish sort of site: Melanie Bell. No pictures, but words to mesmerize someone excited by fat and weight gain.

From her site I linked to the BBWQT site, on which many BBW had posted their pictures, and I don't remember who I saw first there.


----------



## crosseyedhamster

Can't remember if it was Teighlor or MSXXL


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

A feedee by name of Betsy. No idea if she has/had any standing on this site.


----------



## LillyBBBW

I was already pretty much a BBW harlot by the time I got to the internet. My first BBW I'd seen online though was CindyG. I looked, pointed, slapped my fingers over my lips and screamed, "Holy crap I *know* that woman!" From then on it was like a 'Who's who' of all these fatties I knew in real life and I didn't know they had sites online. I was such a Gomer.

I love you Cin. :wubu:


----------



## davoid23

My first I seem to remember was AnnMarie (Her wonderful rear-end was my Kryptonite!) :eat2:
Since then I've moved onto the larger ladies; Heather, Sable and Sasha are my 3 favourite SSBBW. So much juicy loveliness! :wubu:


----------



## CleverBomb

Forgotten_Futures said:


> A feedee by name of Betsy. No idea if she has/had any standing on this site.


Wow, that's a flashback right there.
She was quite impressive.

-Rusty


----------



## UncannyBruceman

I actually knew about Dimensions and the BBW/FA community long before I had internet access, but technically, my first discovery was Heather. I saw her on TV when I was in my early teens and knew right there that I needed to get familiar with Dimensions.

Surprisingly enough, Dimensions could not be found on any NY magazine stand. I stumbled in here in 1998 and had the pleasure of speaking with Heather shortly after and learning a great deal from her.


----------



## Shosh

Susannah said:


> I always loved Nell Carter. You just kind of wanted to hug her and get lost in all that squishyness.



I realize that Nell was on TV and not the internet at the time I first discovered her, but I just wanted to say how wonderful she was, and that she was the first SSBBW that I adored.


----------



## JMCGB

Mine was Mandy Blake back in 1999. Wow, that seems like ages ago, but the memory of finding her site is as vivid as ever. I also have to say that Carrie from Carrieland was also right around that time as well. She was on a multigirl site then, can't remember the name but I sure remember her. Wasn't long after those two when I found Dimensions.


----------



## bexy

the first internet BBW I stumbled across was Ivy. and she made me go WOW. She inspired me more than she will ever know.


----------



## Jon Blaze

That's a toughie. I don't know the first name/stage name of the first model I ever discovered, but I think Brie Brown was the first one whose name I learned. That was a long time ago.


----------



## Shosh

Jon Blaze said:


> That's a toughie. I don't know the first name/stage name of the first model I ever discovered, but I think Brie Brown was the first one whose name I learned. That was a long time ago.



Oh yeah coz you are so old.:kiss2:


----------



## Jon Blaze

Susannah said:


> Oh yeah coz you are so old.:kiss2:



I'm not old, but I'm still a veteran. *Cues star fox music*


----------



## Happenstance

StarFox music inspired my musical compositions more than Koji Kondo and Hajimi Wakai will ever know.

Another older website I found that I haven't seen mentioned yet was Carolyn Owens. I think it's still up and just hasn't changed in ten years.


----------



## olwen

I had to think about this one. The first "internet bbw" who I actually noticed and started looking for was Carrie. I can't remember what site it was on, probably fat-forums a couple years ago, and when I went to her awesome blog, I was just captivated by all her amazing photosets. She made me see that bbws could be and are pin-up goddesses.


----------



## fatgirl33

edx said:


> Well, not so much a BBW, as a BBW/FA-ish sort of site: Melanie Bell. No pictures, but words to mesmerize someone excited by fat and weight gain.



That was the same for me. I discovered Melanie Bell's stories when I had access to the Internet around 1997-8, through a text-only display, so it was perfect. I could download photos (like a link) and view them later outside of the browser, but it was a lot of work and effort. I still did it though!

Once I was capable of seeing graphics, I vividly remember Kelligrl, Electra, and the first web cam I can remember was Andrea Chisholm's (she was a Wannabe model for Dimensions, as well).

It's hard to believe it's been just ten years, it feels like forever now. :happy:

Brenda


----------



## shin_moyseku

The first bbw i saw on the web was Betsy, also the first ssbbw and the first feedee i saw in my life, i hope she is having a wonderful life with his husband stephan.


----------



## MasterMike

I think it was either Ms. XXL or Carolyn Owens.


----------



## T_Devil

I don't know who it was.
I saw her picture at some pornsite (back before the internet even knew what BBW meant). It was just some fat girl, but I remember thinking to myself "That looks RIGHT!"

First Memebrship to a site I ever bought was to Sugar's Place.
My wife was the first BBW that allowed herself to accept me and this crazy idea that yes, fat girls turn me on. She was the first girl I truly fell in love with.
BBWGwen and her husband Jerm as well as Vanassa Reece has inspired me to become more proactive in the whole BBW scene. They not only told me I have talent, but they believe in my talent. That makes ME believe in MYSELF.
BBWOlivia and Vermillion continue to be 2 of my best friends in the world. I love those girls! A guy couldn't ask for better friends to have. I know I couldn't.

But my FIRST BBW.... I'll never know who she was, but I'd like to thank her. I can't do that in any other way except support the BBW Scene in anyway that I can, and I do.


----------



## SoVerySoft

missaf said:


> Yep, Melanie Bell's stories, BBWQT's website, and SoVerySoft



Yay me!

(I was beginning to think my site was a figment of my imagination. )


----------



## exile in thighville

As a kid? Those morphs. Heather, Brie. Y'all invented my dick.


----------



## dedhart

Probably Cindy G. Before that there was dimensions magazine, and as someone else mentioned those teighlor cards and gifts at spencers before that. I blame cherry magazine for being the "gateway drug" if you will, it was their unusually large breasted models that turned me onto soft porn, from there it was jugs, BUF, and a magazine called Plumpers and big women. From there I discovered Dimensions and Naafa and knew I wanted to be a part of this community.


----------



## pdgujer148

Hmmmmmm.

The first would have to have been on "The Big Picture BBS". So, either Kelly (not the one most remember...Kelly was a young 600 pound woman) or Carolyn Owens (who ran the BBS).


----------



## Mack27

Kelligirl, Betsy, CindyG, whatever happened to BBWQT? The first weight-gain story I ever read was "The Fattening of Marian Meredith" by Wilson Barbers. The first troll I ever ran into was "Kenny the Great" in the old html Dim chat room. I remember when Linkmania was really hopping and updated a lot. I guess I miss Brooke, also I miss that web page that had those BBW superheroes, like the Ar-Men and the Cat. Remember when the best place to see Bigggie's pictures was on alt.sex.weight-gain?


----------



## dm35609

That's easy for me. It was Heather, quite a few pounds ago, reclined in a pair of Daisy Dukes in a very cheesecake pose. That picture was really an "aha" moment for me.:smitten:


----------



## JoeFA

BigCutieSasha, what a discovery! :wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Ruby Ripples aka Katy

My stepsister first told me about "fat acceptance" and showed me the old hipsters site. Katy was there chatting on it and my sister showed me her webpage.
I was blown away- Katy is so lovely.......so unabashed...and so proud of who she is. An excellent role model indeed....she is beautiful.


----------



## Rojodi

There were several on AOL, the names lost to my suffering of CRAFT.


----------



## otomotopia

Plump princes was my first. She was/is sooo my type, and i recently learned im about the same age ^^ hehe its good to be young :happy:


----------



## LuvEmLarge

The first BBW I saw online was the lovely pear Brie Brown. You gotta love those hips and thighs.


----------



## bigcutiekitkat

*Well..I honestly cant remember who it was..must of been Heather though...she was the first gal I saw after stepping off the elevator at Maxine's night club in Worcester I believe it was May 2000.....MY very first BBW dance....what a night that was.

I was a babe in the woods !!!

The rest is history ..nearly 9 yrs later :doh:!!
:bounce:*


----------



## Chimpi

For me it was either the famous combo of Heather and AnnMarie or Cindy. I cannot remember, but that's neither here nor there. The lasting impression of those three ladies and many more are what stick out (graceful... yet uncomfortable pause............ ..) in my mind.

As with other guys, I was a horny early teenager.


----------



## gaffo

Jon Blaze said:


> That's a toughie. I don't know the first name/stage name of the first model I ever discovered, but I think Brie Brown was the first one whose name I learned. That was a long time ago.



ya Brie for me too - around 94 or 95.

black gal named "Thunder" is my fav - "disscovered" her around 2000 or so.


----------



## largenlovely

and i'm one of *your* biggest fans  so it all works out hehe

and i'm very happy you're my friend as well 



BothGunsBlazing said:


> Hm, but you know, the first model online who really did it for me .. was Largenlovely and there it is and there she remains, holdin' down the mega hot fat girl fort to this day. Can't argue with that consistency.
> 
> and I'm happy to say I can call her my friend.
> 
> Seriously, I think I was like 16 at the time.


----------



## lipmixgirl

CANDY GODIVA!!!!!!
back in like 2003...

woo... :wubu:


----------



## HugKiss

wrestlingguy said:


> The one that comes to find first, however, is a lady who is still part of this community, *HugKiss*.
> 
> She had some pics up somewhere under the name BatGirl (for this tattoo of a bat that she has), and remember being blown away at how hot this very sexy fat woman was.
> 
> I've been lucky enough to become friends with her over the years, and I have to tell you that she's as sexy now as she was 10 years ago.



Thanks, Phil! :smitten: 

It's nice to be remembered. 
Those were the days when sites were for fun and free! 
But it would have to be more then 10 yrs ago, sweetie. 

xoxoxo, 

HugKiss :kiss2: 

View attachment VampLogo.jpg


----------



## TotallyReal

I don't remember pixx but my first weight gain story was called "Vast Tonnage" or something like that, and I found it on a general erotic fiction board (shut up) and there was a part in the beginning where the narrator recounts working at a bookstore with an older fat girl, and when trying to squeeze by him in an isle one slow day, notices the bulge in his pants, and says something like "Well well, we're going to have to do something about that"

and THAT was when I knew I liked fat girls and tahts what I did on my summer vacation THE END


----------



## kronoman

the first BBW I saw online was Kelligrl (were is she now?)


----------



## runningman

Not sure. Lonnnnnnnnnnng time ago. I think maybe it would have been Zsalynn from the 'big fat chics' site.


----------



## geebee321

When I first got internet access in 1998 the first thing I did was look at Voluptuous Magazine's site. Their girls were not huge by any means, they were what were beginning to be called back then 'plumpers'. But I very quickly found a site called BBWLove, which was a freebie site (ah! those were the days) run by a biggish plumper called Electra, or Lexi for short (not to be confused with the far bigger, late, lamented Lexi of Fat Fantasy). She had featured BBWs on her site, including a Canadian girl with enormous tits called Kim, and a delicious SSBBW called Tanwen (again, eventually had her own site for a while but is now gone). Electra had quite a few rather more revealing sets than the ones on her own site on a pay site called 'fatgitls.com' (disappeared ages ago) which was linked via her freebie site. On that site I first saw many of the older BBW models; Brie Brown, Eartha Quake, Teighlor, Melanie Anderson, a cute girl called (clearly pseudonymously) 'Fatima', who later emerged with her own site called BBW Amanda (again, no more) and so it went on. 

All of these sets were, I'm fairly sure, just bought in by the site owners and displayed, mainly under false names too. 

I also remember a really cute SSBBW with a site called Beebop's place on Geocities, with lots of really poor quality pics. Often wondered what happened to her.

Lastly, there was a site called 'Club chubby' which featured a superb SSBBW called Candace. A few of her pics can be seen on some of the Yahoo Groups dedicated to SSBBW, but most have gone.


----------



## geebee321

When I first got internet access in 1998 the first thing I did was look at Voluptuous Magazine's site. They had what were first being called 'plumpers' then, rather than really big girls. But I also discovered a free site (ah! Those were the days) called BBW Love (now long gone) run by a fairly big plumper called Electra, or Lexi for short (nothing to do with the considerably bigger and late, lamented Lexi of Fat fantasy, although she was also around with her great site then).

Besides her own free site, Electra had several rather more revealing sets on a pay site called Fatgirls.com, again now disappeared. On this site (which I'm sure bought in all its sets) were some of the old-time big girls who were just starting the BBW scene, such as Eartha Quake, Teighlour, BrieBrown and so on, but also another really attractive big girl called, obviously pseudonymously, Fatima, who later emerged with her own site, called I think Amanda bbw. This has long disappeared also.

Electra had several friends featured on her freebie site, and i remember two in particular. One was a girl called Kim, from Canada, with really huge tits, and another was an SSBBW called Tanwen, who also got her own site up for a short time, but I haven't seen her anywhere for ages.

I joined a site called Club Chubby also, which had a SSBBW called Candace in several sets. I've seen an odd pic or two of her on some of the Yahoo groups devoted to SSBBW but otherwise she too has disappreared.

Finally there was a cute, really big SSBBW who had her own free site called Beebops place. Not many pics and they were shockingly poor quality. Again, disappeared without trace. 

I wonder if any of these early internet models are still out there?


----------



## mergirl

kronoman said:


> the first BBW I saw online was Kelligrl (were is she now?)


lmao!
oh man..i think i shall invent a time machine, go back in time, lock kelligirl in a cupboard with nothing but slimfast bars.. just to free up more dimensions space for all the posts over the years of peeps hankering after her.!!


----------



## mergirl

ooh but just to add to the debate.. i remember finding a copy of the sunday sport in the local woods when i was about 14/15 and there was an article about "betsy" and i remember there was a pic of her with her belly in a sink.. 
FAB!


----------



## mergirl

FLAB! (i ment, in a reversed frued typo)


----------



## speakeasy

mergirl said:


> ooh but just to add to the debate.. i remember finding a copy of the sunday sport in the local woods when i was about 14/15 and there was an article about "betsy" and i remember there was a pic of her with her belly in a sink..
> FAB!



I remember that picture! That's also one of the first BBW pictures I saw on the internetz.


----------



## MissStacie

MattS19 said:


> The first internet BBW I discovered was Miss Stacie! :smitten::smitten::smitten:




You just never cease to amaze me....Thank you for always being so kind and respectful and supportive!

Hugs,


----------



## No-No-Badkitty

exile in thighville said:


> As a kid? Those morphs. Heather, Brie. Y'all invented my dick.




Pardon my ignorance...

What is a morph? 

Thanks


----------



## LillyBBBW

No-No-Badkitty said:


> Pardon my ignorance...
> 
> What is a morph?
> 
> Thanks



This is a morph.


----------



## gnoom

Darn, that's already a decade ago. To be honest i don't know anymore, maybe it was just a girl from the IRC-channels down in the underNET with a private homepage.
Teighlor i knew for sure before i bought my first modem, because she was featured in a porn magazine i owned. I still can remember the design of the homepages of CindyG, Betsy, Carolynn Owens and Brie Brown (or what they thought design was *g*) and i still know the feeling i had when i checked for their updates.

So let's abstract:
CindyG is now known as BigCutieCindy and doing more updates than ever,
Betsy moved to Germany and i never heard from her again,
Carolynn Owens - just know her, we never had contact and
Brie Brown moved westwards *growl*.


----------



## Mathias

MissStacie said:


> You just never cease to amaze me....Thank you for always being so kind and respectful and supportive!
> 
> Hugs,



Hey, don't mention it!


----------



## Lovelyone

my first internet bbw...was me. Although I am not a website/paysite gal, the first time I posted a full length pic I was both worried and excited. AFter loading it..my thought was "hmm, okay...I am kinda cute. Its not so bad...I didnt die from letting everyone see the full length view of me."


----------



## qwertyman173

I think the first site I came accross was stuffedonline, but the first bbw I remember as such was Gaining Goddess. Back in 2003. Long time ago now!!!


----------



## Still a Skye fan

My first Internet BBW? Oh my...that was so long ago that I honestly don't remember who she was.

My workplace (a public library) first went online with text only internet in 1994 and I somehow stumbled upon the wonderful world of WG fiction. So I suppose I was first digging Melanie Bell and Wilson Barber's tales. We had graphic access by 1995 and I assume that was when I first wandered into Dimensions and I've never left.

I don't remember which gals were here back then. I suppose I was admiring Kelligirl as she's the only one I can kinda recall from roughly that time period and I'm sure I was admiring many of the other gals but I lacked the confidence to post...I did a few times under different names.

I was admiring the Canadian Brooke in the late 90s/early 00s when she had her own site and I still watch her 3 videos from time to time.

I made friends with the now retired model, Skye, and finally got the confidence to open up and post from her. We chatted periodically and she lived in my region of NY but we never managed to meet in person...no, this wasn't a problem with me. I was happy to have periodic chats with her as an internet friend and I wish her well in whatever she's doing today.

Anyway, I really can't recall my "first" Internet BBW, I've been having fun chatting with so many wonderful people since then that my first no longer matters.


Dennis


----------



## Propp Matt

Hi, 
I remember a lot of early pics, and faces. Hard to remember the named though... 
I think a girl called "Taurus Vixen" was one of the first, and of course the famous Kelligirl. 
Then I don't have any major memorial moments until I saw the first pics of Melissa/LargenLovely in 2003, and since then I've been addicted.:smitten:

Matt


----------



## BornfreeFA

It was my 1st year of university in 1996... It was Brie Brown in a swimsuit


----------



## Ivy

bexylicious said:


> the first internet BBW I stumbled across was Ivy. and she made me go WOW. She inspired me more than she will ever know.



awwwwwwwwww <3 you are the sweetest! i am so flattered! i am glad i could inspire you. 

my first bbw that i remember seeing online was probably betsey.


----------



## Tychondarova

Melissa (LargenLovely) is one that comes to mind, as well as the infamous Betsy and Kelligrl. These women opened my eyes to a world I never knew existed, and showed me that it was okay to find big women sexy.:wubu:

-Ty


----------



## dclxvi_rhps

Angel - she was simply spectacular. Roberta Smallwood was another early fascination along with Subgirlie who sadly vanished from the scene many years ago. 

It's interesting how my appreciation has changed over the years. Initially my primary interest was large breasts, then I began appreciating big butts, then thighs, then for some reason I became infatuated with large arms (especially if the pose exposed some sagginess in the triceps area), then finally bellies which is where I am today. I still appreciate boobs & butts of course, but I'm a serious belly man. 

Another curious thing is how I found new appreciation for certain models who I may have considered too large when I first began taking an interest in BBWs. For example (and I hope I'm not offending anyone here), I thought Brie Brown and Jeri Carmichael were just too big. It's funny how I "rediscovered" them a few years later and now they're among my favorites along with several larger women who are just as beautiful. 

Ultimately, this is my little 'thank you' to these women and the hundreds of others I've admired online and in person. This is my very first post on the message board - but I've been lurking for years. I felt this was a perfect opportunity to throw my 2 cents in and give a little appreciation and thanks to the strong, confident women who showed me that beauty is not a dress size.


----------



## exile in thighville

No-No-Badkitty said:


> Pardon my ignorance...
> 
> What is a morph?
> 
> Thanks



Try frosting your beater to http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/images/moving/morph_intro.html and you might move to Thighville.


----------



## Cors

Mandy Blake.


----------



## Adamantoise

Teighlor was the first BBW I saw on the net-I remember seeing a picture of her in the 2000 edition of the Guiness Book Of Records,and going,''Wooooooow...."


----------



## S13Drifter

My first was Ivy. I I was never sure of what I liked in women, but when I was surfing the web I found her and it introduced me to this whole world I knew nothing about or that it existed. I was Just amazed by her eyes and her body. After some more searching about what a BBW was, I am proud to be a FA! <(^^')>


----------



## candygodiva

lipmixgirl said:


> CANDY GODIVA!!!!!!
> back in like 2003...
> 
> woo... :wubu:



Awwriiiiiight!

:wubu: Love you to Darlin'!
Hugs and CandyKisses
:kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## largenlovely

thanks so much guys  it's so nice of y'all to bring up my name. lots of smooches and hugs for ya :kiss2::blush:


----------



## GratefulFA

Before the net I was a member of her leading edge, size centered bulletin board system out in the high desert around 1990 or so.

An xt and a 2400 modem. wow


----------



## Speak

ahh, my first post. I've been a Dimensions fan since my Packard Bell 486 would slowly dial up www.pencomputing.com/dim . . . 

Yeah, so I've been lurking . . like forever. I've seen lots come and go. 

B&FA, my first morphs

Nancy Goddess eating cake poolside while in the pool. She just had the look of confidence and knew she was dead-sexy. 

I remember Roberta Smallwood, Besty, Feeder. The shorts from Buf about blossoming wives . . .

Thanks for nearly 15 years of quality contribution from all of you, I appreciate it.


----------



## Roy C.

Flabulous Cindy. I anxiously awaited her monthly updates.


----------



## Ivy

S13Drifter said:


> My first was Ivy. I I was never sure of what I liked in women, but when I was surfing the web I found her and it introduced me to this whole world I knew nothing about or that it existed. I was Just amazed by her eyes and her body. After some more searching about what a BBW was, I am proud to be a FA! <(^^')>



awww you are super sweet!  i'm glad you found the community! xo


----------



## fatgirl33

dclxvi_rhps said:


> Angel - she was simply spectacular. Roberta Smallwood was another early fascination along with Subgirlie who sadly vanished from the scene many years ago.



I'd forgotten about Angel, who was one of the beautiful plumper models I remember from the very early days of my Internet exploration... I agree, she was spectacular. Her photos are still available on HotFat.com - but the photos there don't appear to have been updated in ten years. Somewhere on a floppy disk I still have some pictures of Angel, although I don't have a floppy drive to view them anymore!

Subgirlie had a neat site, first free and then a pay site. She never really considered herself a BBW, more of a big bust model, and in recent years she lost a great deal of weight. She briefly revived subgirlie.com as a forum, but unfortunately it has vanished once more.

Memories, misty watercoloured memories...
Brenda


----------



## cazagordas

I think mine was CindyG... I visited her old geocities.com webpage... amazingly beautiful for me :smitten:


----------



## S13Drifter

Ivy said:


> awww you are super sweet!  i'm glad you found the community! xo



Oh, well thank you! lol


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces

ok...

Heather
Largenlovely


----------



## nolafa4u

That is so long ago that I have to think really hard... Maybe TRina who later went by MsXXL. She had a personal ad with pictures up some ten twelve years ago somewhere on the internet, and it made my jaw drop. I wrote her, at no avail of course, but it gave me hope that maybe not all women are skinny and ugly )


----------



## largenlovely

hehe thanks hon  :kiss2:



Say Hello to the Angels said:


> ok...
> 
> Heather
> Largenlovely


----------



## Haunted

fatgirl33 said:


> I'd forgotten about Angel, who was one of the beautiful plumper models I remember from the very early days of my Internet exploration... I agree, she was spectacular. Her photos are still available on HotFat.com - but the photos there don't appear to have been updated in ten years. Somewhere on a floppy disk I still have some pictures of Angel, although I don't have a floppy drive to view them anymore!
> 
> Subgirlie had a neat site, first free and then a pay site. She never really considered herself a BBW, more of a big bust model, and in recent years she lost a great deal of weight. She briefly revived subgirlie.com as a forum, but unfortunately it has vanished once more.
> 
> Memories, misty watercoloured memories...
> Brenda



Angel was the first Larger internet woman for me and she wasn't all that big lol But yeah Hotfat was one of my first sites that i'd visit regularly tey also had Tigger Latwang and a few other very Cute bbw's. My first SSBBW's where MSXXXL and Brie Brown 

and i had 3 paysights that i religioulsly supported back then LargeandLovely whether she was on southern Charms, Big Cuties or her own Mandy Blake and Of course my all time favorite Princess Misty. Of course i'm biased about the last one because somehow this Internet Perv was able to convince Princess Misty AKA Kalicurves To be my Girl


----------



## Adrian

The first BBW I saw on the Internet was a nude model. She posed in some sand dunes named "Ambar."


----------



## KHayes666

Well.....I got into big girls my senior year of high school.

In terms of web models, my first internet bbw would be Anne Marie back in 2003. Seeing her down to earth views on things really made it easier to like fat women because the big girls at my high school hated being fat and here's someone who doesn't mind.

In terms of my first internet bbw in general, probably my friend Laura who I met right around the same time, not a model but still one of the first fat girls I was attracted to.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

I first discovered Princess through ohioswing.com. Her site I believe has since gone defunct, but being a swinger who knows. She was quite...prolific in her fandom. I wasn't a swinger, but she had an absolutely adorable face and figure. I don't think she was a Dimensions regular, but in the magazines I frequented at the time, she was quite popular.

Roberta Smallwood, Subgirlie and Colette Marquis were also ladies I noticed in various publications and videos


----------



## pride80

Mine was the lovely Another Jessica


----------



## C Side BBW Lover

I do know that *Brie Brown *absolutely knocked my socks off when I first saw her in a ~1992 BUF magazine layout. I might even still have that magazine, she was so exciting in that layout. When I actually met her in person at the 2006 BBW Bash in Vegas, I thought I'd died and gone to heaven! It blew me away that she was a living, breathing, real person...and far more attractive in '3D' vs. in a magazine.

Online, the first BBW that made me melt into a puddle was '*Karoline*,' an incredible BigCuties model from Canada. She was only with us for less than a year, but I came to know her very well. I eventually met her, got to know her even better, and fell in love with her. The BBW online world is a lesser place without her in it. She was so amazing in 1,000 different ways.


----------



## johnnny2005

My first memory of when i first went onto the internet was seeing a lovely pic of Trina(Msxxl)...couldnt have had a better introduction to how beautiful some ladies really can be..good memories:wubu:


----------



## thome032003

SUBGIRLIE I TOOK ONE LOOK AT THOSE TITS AND MY WHOLE BODY GOT HARD. ALSO LAILANI AND BBW ANGEL WERE INSPIRATIONAL TO ME. :kiss2:


----------



## thatgirl08

thome032003 said:


> SUBGIRLIE I TOOK ONE LOOK AT THOSE TITS AND MY WHOLE BODY GOT HARD. ALSO LAILANI AND BBW ANGEL WERE INSPIRATIONAL TO ME. :kiss2:



How can I inspire you to turn your caps lock off?


----------



## AnnMarie

KHayes666 said:


> Well.....I got into big girls my senior year of high school.
> 
> In terms of web models, my first internet bbw would be Anne Marie back in 2003. Seeing her down to earth views on things really made it easier to like fat women because the big girls at my high school hated being fat and here's someone who doesn't mind.
> 
> In terms of my first internet bbw in general, probably my friend Laura who I met right around the same time, not a model but still one of the first fat girls I was attracted to.




Thanks, Kevin, that means a lot to me. My regular site was my baby, my own growth project and I have a really special place for it and the purpose it served - I hope it still touches on that, but the days have changed so much I don't think it's even really found by people anymore.


----------



## AnnMarie

C Side BBW Lover said:


> Online, the first BBW that made me melt into a puddle was '*Karoline*,' an incredible BigCuties model from Canada. She was only with us for less than a year, but I came to know her very well. I eventually met her, got to know her even better, and fell in love with her. The BBW online world is a lesser place without her in it. She was so amazing in 1,000 different ways.




She's still quite an amazing person as she is. She's retired, not deceased.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover

My first BBWs were Ms. XXL and Buxomdream.


----------



## g-squared

thatgirl08 said:


> How can I inspire you to turn your caps lock off?



WHY WOULD YOU WANT TO? CAPS LOCK IS CRUISE CONTROL FOR COOL.


----------



## Tau

Syrianna from BODacious. I'd just joined myspace and put in a search for fat girls and stumbled on her page. I don't the model personally but finding her led me to finding all the other amazing women online and it was like the last, perfect step in my own internal fat girl revolution.


----------



## curvluver

Mine would have to be Angel. It was quite a long while ago, and I've transferred the photos which I downloaded (over dial-up of course), to about 4 hard drives now.


----------



## MatthewB

Simply Sara; I saw her videos on *YouTube* and have been transfixed ever since. :wubu:


----------



## BigCutieSteph

I was about 10 or 11 and I was searching how to make my sim fat, lol. It sent me to this. Of course, the fat sim file was named Heather


----------



## Miss Vickie

Tina said:


> It was me. Part of my journey to loving my body was my contacts and friends online. Being here was part of feeling the "beautiful" in Big Beautiful Woman.
> 
> Other than that it was Mindy, Vickie and Michelle who I first made friends with -- two of whom no longer post here, but Vickums does. :wubu:



Aw, thank you honey. That was the sweetest thing you've ever said to me, and to think I totally missed it!  I agree with you completely, that the friendships I've made with the lovely women here have tremendously helped me in loving my body. :wubu:


----------



## Ned Sonntag

I was a little slow getting online due to whatever, but the first e-mail I ever sent was to Big Cutie Heather when she moved to Massachusetts about the time I did.:bow:


----------



## Jigen

I don't remember. I could swear it was Kellgrl or CindyG.


----------



## thatgirl08

g-squared said:


> WHY WOULD YOU WANT TO? CAPS LOCK IS CRUISE CONTROL FOR COOL.



hahah best post


----------



## rollhandler

thechampofchamp said:


> I am curiuos, who was the first BBW you discovered online mine was gaining goddess.



The first I can remember having actually met and chatted with although not in real life was named Theresa AKA Realbbwmod, a moderator of a Yahoo board group called RealBBWs back in 1996 who contacted me after a couple of posts to get to know the author of the posts a bit better. We still find time to catch up today from time to time but with the decline of Yahoo groups hers struggled a while and the members scattered into the wind with the passage of time.

Rollhandler


----------



## bdog

Oh man.. tough question.

I was looking at Voluptuous and Juggs magazine (the real world versions) around '93. I used a fake ID to get copies and I was always really nervous to even be in a store that sold those magazine. 

And then I was a member of Dani's Hard Drive... (or was it Hotbox) maybe in '96? 

I also went from a horrible modem to an internet dorm with a T1 in maybe '97... and spent a lot of time on the usenet newsgroups. alt.sex.plumpers, i think it was.... and so i looked at hundreds of plump girls and BBWs around that time. no way I could remember who was the first.

yeah... so i went from big boobs to big everything over the span of a few years. 

Bikini Car Wash Company was the first porn i ever saw. Now THAT i will never forget. i recorded about 20 minutes of it on USA Up All Night one evening... and that horrible tape and my 13" tv were my best friend for the next six months.


----------



## Drewbie

I'm not sure I remember who the first I saw was.. but the first subscription I ever got was definitely the Gaining Goddess in 2005.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar

bdog said:


> Oh man.. tough question.
> 
> I was looking at Voluptuous and Juggs magazine (the real world versions) around '93. I used a fake ID to get copies and I was always really nervous to even be in a store that sold those magazine.


We had a store like that in town. Juggs was just about the only mag I could find that time that combined busty and bbw. Plumpers and Buf came along later but by then Voluptuous and XL Girls filled out the niche.



> And then I was a member of Dani's Hard Drive... (or was it Hotbox) maybe in '96?


I was an early member to the site back when it was less about porn stars and more about naturally busty models, before Scoreland came along and ruined it all. I think I still have a little gatefold poster of Danni somewhere that she only signed 500 of.



> Bikini Car Wash Company was the first porn i ever saw. Now THAT i will never forget. i recorded about 20 minutes of it on USA Up All Night one evening... and that horrible tape and my 13" tv were my best friend for the next six months.


I remember Trinity Loren (RIP) and Keisha being two of the few ladies back then who had a little plumpness going on; in the early days the only bbw films you could find in a standard video store were the extreme SSBBWs, e.g., Fatliners.


----------



## Adrian

The first Internet BBW I saw was back in the early 1990s a young lady name Ambar. She lived in Central California and she had many photos taken with her in sand dunes. She was gorgeous plus the photos showed some artistry with sand dunes as part of the background.


----------



## joswitch

HeatherBBW <3- *that* early B&W pic of her in tank top and cut offs lying on a sun lounger!


----------



## FatGirlLover

AnnMarie said:


> My regular site was my baby, my own growth project and I have a really special place for it and the purpose it served - I hope it still touches on that, but the days have changed so much I don't think it's even really found by people anymore.



Well its still right up at the top of my Favourites list  You were one of the first BBWs I came across (no pun intended lol) on the web about 10/11 years ago when I was starting to learn that yeah, fat chicks are so much more sexy than skinny ones. I discovered you and Cindy at about the same time shortly followed by Heather, and I was totally hooked by then, although it took 3 or 4 years before I was confident enough to let the world know that I am an FA and damn proud of it 

Although over the years I have discovered so many other gorgeous fat girls, the fact I kept returning to these 3 girls' sites ever since is testimony to how sexy you all are. Its such a shame that one of this great BBW triangle has been lost to us so soon, but I'll never forget the impact that CindyG had on me, as well as you two other beautiful women AnnMarie and Heather :bow:


----------



## indianmn

I remember back around 96' or 97' a girl that went by the name of BigFantaC, I think that's right? There were many and that was so long ago...I'd have to say my most memorable girl was AnnMarie. This was long before her website when she just posted pictures on Dimensions. If I remember right it seems like I remember a blue tied dyed shirt picture or two maybe a swimsuit in a backyard with an above ground pool. I think she had long blond hair. She might remember better than I....do you remember anything like that AM? lol When I found BBW's online, I thought I died and went to fat girl heaven. It's all coming back to me...remember how long it took for pictures to load, but you sat there patiently waiting for them to load. Good times!


----------



## collared Princess

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Ruby Ripples aka Katy
> 
> My stepsister first told me about "fat acceptance" and showed me the old hipsters site. Katy was there chatting on it and my sister showed me her webpage.
> I was blown away- Katy is so lovely.......so unabashed...and so proud of who she is. An excellent role model indeed....she is beautiful.


I agree 100 million percent !!!!!


----------



## blubrluvr

What ever happened to Jellogrrl? I miss the wiggly-jiggly page.


----------



## mango

*In the late 90's, I remember seeing various big boob models who were also quite plump on various sites.... girls like Roberta Smallwood & Sandra Simms.

I also remember discovering Brie Brown around that time and particularly remember a set of hers where she is posing in pearls and heels & with a red rose.

There was also a feedee from the UK called SqueezeMeSuze.

And of course, the (in)famous Kelligrl.


I wish them all the breast!

*


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover

bdog said:


> Oh man.. tough question.
> 
> I was looking at Voluptuous and Juggs magazine (the real world versions) around '93. I used a fake ID to get copies and I was always really nervous to even be in a store that sold those magazine.
> 
> And then I was a member of Dani's Hard Drive... (or was it Hotbox) maybe in '96?
> 
> I also went from a horrible modem to an internet dorm with a T1 in maybe '97... and spent a lot of time on the usenet newsgroups. alt.sex.plumpers, i think it was.... and so i looked at hundreds of plump girls and BBWs around that time. no way I could remember who was the first.
> 
> yeah... so i went from big boobs to big everything over the span of a few years.
> 
> Bikini Car Wash Company was the first porn i ever saw. Now THAT i will never forget. i recorded about 20 minutes of it on USA Up All Night one evening... and that horrible tape and my 13" tv were my best friend for the next six months.



It's interesting that you bring those up. I used to like Voluptuous presents XL and Juggs. I also liked Plumpers. The problem is that they all became very expensive, ie $10 on the news stand. Plus they are hard to find in my area.


----------



## AnnMarie

FatGirlLover said:


> Well its still right up at the top of my Favourites list  You were one of the first BBWs I came across (no pun intended lol) on the web about 10/11 years ago when I was starting to learn that yeah, fat chicks are so much more sexy than skinny ones. I discovered you and Cindy at about the same time shortly followed by Heather, and I was totally hooked by then, although it took 3 or 4 years before I was confident enough to let the world know that I am an FA and damn proud of it
> 
> Although over the years I have discovered so many other gorgeous fat girls, the fact I kept returning to these 3 girls' sites ever since is testimony to how sexy you all are. Its such a shame that one of this great BBW triangle has been lost to us so soon, but I'll never forget the impact that CindyG had on me, as well as you two other beautiful women AnnMarie and Heather :bow:




Thank you very much, I'm so glad you still visit the site... sorry for the relative disrepair.  But you can always find me floating around here - so no worries there.


----------



## AnnMarie

indianmn said:


> I remember back around 96' or 97' a girl that went by the name of BigFantaC, I think that's right? There were many and that was so long ago...I'd have to say my most memorable girl was AnnMarie. This was long before her website when she just posted pictures on Dimensions. If I remember right it seems like I remember a blue tied dyed shirt picture or two maybe a swimsuit in a backyard with an above ground pool. I think she had long blond hair. She might remember better than I....do you remember anything like that AM? lol When I found BBW's online, I thought I died and went to fat girl heaven. It's all coming back to me...remember how long it took for pictures to load, but you sat there patiently waiting for them to load. Good times!




Ahhhh, K, we go way back!  I can't even believe how long it took to SCAN, crop and upload pictures back then... hard to believe it ever even got done with all the work it was. I'm trying to think of what pics you're talking about - but I think it might have been my first LoveYourPeaches bathing suit, and we took pics at a friend of a friend's house one... summer? I have a vague memory - and only because John and Tim had to push Heather and I out of the pool on to the deck - there were no stairs... LOL funny.  And yeah.... the blonde back then, eh... dunno, don't feel it suited me after all this time's gone by. 

Here's a flash back shot - but not the blue, can't find those. 

View attachment pow0615.jpg


----------



## pmdogg

i'm gonna have to say wildcyld, heard of her. THE ONE THAT GOT ME WAS HEATHER, FROM THEN ON, IT WAS NOT THE SAME. BEAUTY IS BEAUTIFLLY DESCRIBED WITH THAT WOMAN.


----------



## fatbottomedgrrl

It was Cat! I'd seen other lovely ladies here and there but none resonated with me like Cat. Catay.com changed the way I thought about myself and how I fit into the world. Cat was (and most certainly still is) clever, beautiful, and an absolute inspiration.


----------



## KHayes666

fatbottomedgrrl said:


> It was Cat! I'd seen other lovely ladies here and there but none resonated with me like Cat. Catay.com changed the way I thought about myself and how I fit into the world. Cat was (and most certainly still is) clever, beautiful, and an absolute inspiration.



This has nothing to do with anything but did you know you make the rocking world go round?


----------



## fatbottomedgrrl

KHayes666 said:


> This has nothing to do with anything but did you know you make the rocking world go round?



I use a hula hoop.


----------



## aussiefa63

Betsy & Cindy G (rest her soul).


----------



## lostinadaydream

It was long time ago and I don't remember much, but because there weren't much more I think it must have been Cindy G. It was a dark time with not much choice in the web, slowly I discovered more and more like the absolutely-stunning-wowza Teighlor (still today) and after a long time, today I feel happy because of a wide range of beautiful BBWs and SSBBWs in the Net and out there... and most of all like the girl on my side!


----------



## StaySafeTonight

I have an odd one- it was a teacher who called herself "Wuzup Girl" (Or something quite similar to that) She was just a very attractive woman that wore bikinis on her vacations and took pictures on her deck & backyard in belly shirts & other revealing clothing- there was no nudity- but it still got my 15 year old mind hooked on BBWs.

Though the first model I remember loving was Largenlovely. I remember stumbling upon her on the Bigcutie's site waaaay back in the day. I remember coming home from school every day before my parents got home and used the dail-up to see if she has any new previews for her updates. Boy I would have killed for my own credit card back then. Now I'm 21 and she is still going strong ans she's better than ever!


----------



## pjbbwlvr

My first internet BBW was "*BONITA DDD*" she was awesome!! She kind of dropped off the face of the earth, and if any one know what happened to her I would love to know! 
Also around that same time thee was "*COLETTE*" she also fell off the grid too!
Thanks, PJ


----------



## BigFinchdog

Carrie from Carrieland
at the time she was the biggest woman I had seen on the internet with her own site, fell in love instantly


----------



## jay kratos

Think its between candy godiva and largenlovely.


----------



## PeriodicLurker

For some odd reason, as an 18 year-old in 1999 I used to hear this singer on the radio who sounded, to me, so ethereal and angelic that her voice made all my post-high school anxieties seem almost substantive. But I only heard her on the Canadian radio stations, and so all I knew about her was that her name was "Jann Arden", nothing else at all. So, I just assumed that she looked like Jewel or Alanis Morrisette or any of the soft-pop princesses from the 90's.

But then, online, I found out that she actually looks like this:







Sexually, I had always preferred fuller, more voluptuous women (even as a teen). But after falling in (idealized celebrity) love with Jann Arden as an 18-year-old, I think this just made me much more self-aware of the fact. (And then I started coming across galleries like this one, and any denial that I preferred big women was over with.)


----------



## bbwlover19

I belive samantha slopes was my first internet BBW


----------



## pjbbwlvr

I almost forgot and how could I, one of my first BBW's was Candye Kane!
She still looks great and is busy touring around the country with her band!
Here is her website, http://www.candyekane.com/


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover

Some of my other first BBWs were Rikki Lake, Oprah Winfrey, and Camryn Manheim.


----------



## Dj Harlem

I found BigCuties' Buffie. That to me and still today is a perfect SSBBW. And she just keeps gettin better...


----------



## KHayes666

Dj Harlem said:


> I found BigCuties' Buffie. That to me and still today is a perfect SSBBW. *And she just keeps gettin better...[/*QUOTE]
> 
> I agree 100%


----------



## BlkBBWProtector

I think my first was Jenny Hill.


----------



## mergirl

......................................


----------



## nathant78

my first bbw friend from online was a lady on aol named "buxomdream". we still talk online on a regular basis.


----------



## KHayes666

nathant78 said:


> my first bbw friend from online was a lady on aol named "buxomdream". we still talk online on a regular basis.



oh geez...I didn't even think of that. While Anne Marie was the first internet bbw MODEL i ever looked up to, I had known big girls for 2-3 years prior.

Actually my first real fat friend on the internet goes back to the summer of 2000. We used to flirt online, talk on the phone, cybersex....you name it, we did it. We ended up not meeting until 2004 and we went on 2 actual dates. Its kind of sad how this girl was the most into me during a time period where I wasn't into big girls, by the time I reached my senior year....she had already moved on emotionally.

I actually look at this situation as a learning experience, there were certain things about her that freaked me out when i was 17-18 that wouldn't now....but then again I'm sure we all had knuckleheaded thoughts when we were that age at one point.


----------



## mergirl

KHayes666 said:


> I actually look at this situation as a learning experience, there were certain things about her that freaked me out when i was 17-18 that wouldn't now....but then again I'm sure we all had knuckleheaded thoughts when we were that age at one point.



What freaked you out about her?


----------



## KHayes666

mergirl said:


> What freaked you out about her?



Personal and sexual things I'd rather not discuss. Lets just say that I made a point to myself to never let that situation happen again, and 5 years later I've made good on that point.

I feel bad for the way I acted back then, but I learned from my mistake.


----------



## R.F.Burton

couldn't wait for her updates....still dream about her!


----------



## Chef

My first was BellyGirl ( http://www.bellygirl.net/ )


----------



## onlyssbbw4me

On the Internet, it was Amanda. Her site was "Amanda's Bigger is Better", if anyone remembers her and her site.

The first BBW for me was back in 1983. Ann Wilson from the band Heart.:smitten:

Then Delta Burke on Designing Women.


----------



## AuntHen

mine was Plump Princess (Courtney)...someone made a music video of lots of her eating clips on youtube (I am not into feederism mind you) and it was set to Annie's "Heartbeat"... I was like she is so gorgeous and fat and sexy and confident... I wanted to feel that liberated and secure and hot too! To this day that song makes me want to eat something though hahahahaha :blush:


----------



## AuntHen

g-squared said:


> WHY WOULD YOU WANT TO? CAPS LOCK IS CRUISE CONTROL FOR COOL.




hahahaha.. this made me laugh so hard


----------



## Weirdo890

I can't really pinpoint it (my memory isn't all that great at times). I'm going to say Plump Princess or Largenlovely. They were at least he ones I really got into at first.


----------



## fatluvnguy

It was Brie Brown but I think I first saw her in the Dimensions print magazine and Dimensions videos.  The internet came later.


----------



## WomanlyHips

Betsy's page way back in the day  I'm not going to date myself in trying to figure out when that may have been.


----------



## jimbo1972

Victim said:


> My first was from a BBS. Anyone here old enough to remember those? Dialup with 2400 baud modem...
> 
> A .gif of a black woman named Cora. An upper body nude of her on her knees. Perfectly shaped teardrop belly hanging down to her knees on the bed. Hands behind her head displaying her breasts. She had been rubbed down with oil, but not a whole lot, just enough to shine a bit. To this day it remains one of my favorite BBW pics.




yes im 37 i remember dial up and MODulator/DEModulators 
when you actually had to do something with the phone on pads to pick up the signal

im a bit of an electronics geek


----------



## orin

it was DIAMOND from mercedezBBW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pudgy

I Googled "fat women" back in high school and came across a picture of AnnMarie that soon led me to all the wonderfulness of BigCuties.com. Pretty much haven't looked back.


----------



## stele69

My first fat girl i've seen on web? It was on 1998 i saw Betsie and Carolyn Owens. And the first time i saw Betsie pics i was shocked: italian people that is obsessed everytime 24/7 about anorexic shape never could think about funnel feeding or so but i found this very sensual. My last favs? Well i see they are all members here so i take this post to wish them a Merry Christmas, a good 2010 and a good stuff :eat1::eat2::wubu::kiss2::smitten:


----------



## the_captain

When I was about 12 I was poking around in our basement and found a stack of tabloid-type papers featuring erotic stories and a few pics. One of the stories featured some mild bondage and had a couple photos of a dude being tied up by a small Asian woman and a beautiful chunky black woman. I grabbed that paper and had it hidden under my mattress for months (until my mother found it one day while cleaning my room!) I have no idea who those women were, but from then on I knew I liked them large!

Fast forward many years: Other than limited library access I didn't start surfing the Internet until around 2002 or 2003. I think the first BBW I discovered then was Daphne Stone. I still think she's gorgeous and would love to meet her one day.


----------



## Wagimawr

DCBBW. aka BigCutie Valerie.

Around that same time were Kelligrl and Cat, I think.  Good starts!


----------



## Lina

I was 18 when I came across this picture of Beth Ditto (I loved the Gossip but had no idea what the members actually looked like). This is the first picture of a girl online displaying fat that didn't freak me out really bad. I saved it and would look at it when I was feeling really down about my own body. 

View attachment gossip1.jpg


----------



## Wagimawr

Oh, and THIS girl:





http://members.fortunecity.com/fatnat/soplopee.htm

I have no idea where she's at now, and I know she's lost weight, but still. :wubu:


----------



## jimj

I don't remember the first but a few of the earlier ones were Roberta Smallwood, Wuzupgirl, Kelligirl ,Mrs. Atomic Vomit. When I think back my taste has gotten bigger and bigger and so has my love for bbws


----------



## KHayes666

jimj said:


> I don't remember the first but a few of the earlier ones were Roberta Smallwood, Wuzupgirl, Kelligirl ,Mrs. Atomic Vomit. When I think back my taste has gotten bigger and bigger and so has my love for bbws



Mrs. Atomic Vomit???

That name needs to make a comeback IMMEDIATELY


----------



## rg770Ibanez

Mine was Anne Marie


----------



## AnnMarie

rg770Ibanez said:


> Mine was Anne Marie




Hey, that's me.


----------



## Szombathy

I think Cleacia/Taurus Vixen was the first to make an impression on me. I have a very strong memory, too, of Zsalynn, but I think that was pre-internet for me in a print issue of dimensions. Cool to see she's still doing her thing...


----------



## rg770Ibanez

AnnMarie said:


> Hey, that's me.



mmhm it sure is  
what ever happened to that website? did you just quit updating it?


----------



## AnnMarie

rg770Ibanez said:


> mmhm it sure is
> what ever happened to that website? did you just quit updating it?




Yeah, prettyfat is still there, but it's languished during a busy life and job and too much to do and no time to do it. Plus I have so much trouble even getting sets for updates, there's no extra to go to prettyfat. 

I won't ever get rid of it, I love it too much, but it's unlikely to ever be the place it once was.... which is sad for me. The internet has changed so much, there's no real use/need/demand for vanity sites like that anymore since everyone is myspaceing and tweeting and all. 

Anyway, I'm still quite "here".... there's just not much to put "there".


----------



## rg770Ibanez

AnnMarie said:


> Yeah, prettyfat is still there, but it's languished during a busy life and job and too much to do and no time to do it. Plus I have so much trouble even getting sets for updates, there's no extra to go to prettyfat.
> 
> I won't ever get rid of it, I love it too much, but it's unlikely to ever be the place it once was.... which is sad for me. The internet has changed so much, there's no real use/need/demand for vanity sites like that anymore since everyone is myspaceing and tweeting and all.
> 
> Anyway, I'm still quite "here".... there's just not much to put "there".



Damn, what a shame :[
But like you said, at least your still "here"


----------



## alan_koenig

betsy...which led me to heather...which led me to the big cuties, and so on and so forth haha


----------



## MistahSmooth_CT

Mine was CindyG, and Brie Brown... they both rocked my world!


----------



## zosimos

My first was Black Heart of Prussia. I think I found her site by doing a search for "fat goth girl." Not only was she an extremely impressive deliberate gainer, but she was really smart and interesting too. She started off as basically anorexic with a lot of body-image issues, and ended up as a 400 lb goddess! Her site was also filled with all kinds of witty observations of things--- a clever, spooky, long-haired fat girl :smitten: 

View attachment black+heart+of+prussia_new.jpg


----------



## KHayes666

zosimos said:


> My first was Black Heart of Prussia. I think I found her site by doing a search for "fat goth girl." Not only was she an extremely impressive deliberate gainer, but she was really smart and interesting too. She started off as basically anorexic with a lot of body-image issues, and ended up as a 400 lb goddess! Her site was also filled with all kinds of witty observations of things--- a clever, spooky, long-haired fat girl :smitten:



Wow...I was just a shy teenager when her site was around. I remember the Mic's and the Prussia's and other foreign girls of the early part of the decade.

Has it been that long?


----------



## david_aha[email protected]

Yeah and also 1200 Baud and PINE was the word processor and USENET news and what modem program did you use back then ... My first BBW was a woman I met at age 17, a married, circus fat lady called DAINTY DORA ...back then she was I guess in her 30's, around 600 lbs., 1961 - 1963 era ... a mountain of fat screamed the male loudspeaker ... 





Victim said:


> My first was from a BBS. Anyone here old enough to remember those? Dialup with 2400 baud modem...
> 
> A .gif of a black woman named Cora. An upper body nude of her on her knees. Perfectly shaped teardrop belly hanging down to her knees on the bed. Hands behind her head displaying her breasts. She had been rubbed down with oil, but not a whole lot, just enough to shine a bit. To this day it remains one of my favorite BBW pics.


----------



## chocdec

Wow, this thread brings back memories. Actually this site does. It has been ten years since I've visited here. 

One of the things I remember about the 90's was that just about all of the pioneering BBW's had a size acceptance thing that went along with the erotic. You don't see as much of that nowadays.

Here are some of my first internet BBW's.

Betsy Bogart -- What blew my mind when I first stumbled onto her site was that not only was she big and beautiful, but she used to be average sized and gained all that weight on purpose because it turned her on. Wow! I'd never heard of anything like that before. She made no apologies for her life style. She married a guy from Germany, moved there and disappeared from the web.

Carolyn Owens -- I remember when she went on the Sally Jesse Rafael show. Carolyn Owens, live and on my t.v. She had her sister on the show and told her sister that she wanted to gain until she was immobile. Her sister almost lost it and said, "You can hardly get around now." The show flew her internet boyfriend in from Germany for their first meet. I don't think it worked out with that guy, maybe he married Betsy Bogart instead. Carolyn disappeared shortly thereafter. My guess is that her family intervened.

Kelligrl -- Very pretty woman with big hair from New Jersey. She had two websites and her specialty was eating pics and clips. If you sent her gift certificates from McDonalds she would send you pictures of her eating the food. Then, one day, she disappeared. There was a real ruckus on this website. Some people reported that she ripped them off. My guess? She probably became a much bigger sensation than she ever expected and all the noteriety freaked her out. She probably had some stalkers. Where is she now?


----------



## KHayes666

chocdec said:


> Wow, this thread brings back memories. Actually this site does. It has been ten years since I've visited here.
> 
> One of the things I remember about the 90's was that just about all of the pioneering BBW's had a size acceptance thing that went along with the erotic. You don't see as much of that nowadays.
> 
> Here are some of my first internet BBW's.
> 
> Betsy Bogart -- What blew my mind when I first stumbled onto her site was that not only was she big and beautiful, but she used to be average sized and gained all that weight on purpose because it turned her on. Wow! I'd never heard of anything like that before. She made no apologies for her life style. She married a guy from Germany, moved there and disappeared from the web.
> 
> Carolyn Owens -- I remember when she went on the Sally Jesse Rafael show. Carolyn Owens, live and on my t.v. She had her sister on the show and told her sister that she wanted to gain until she was immobile. Her sister almost lost it and said, "You can hardly get around now." The show flew her internet boyfriend in from Germany for their first meet. I don't think it worked out with that guy, maybe he married Betsy Bogart instead. Carolyn disappeared shortly thereafter. My guess is that her family intervened.
> 
> Kelligrl -- Very pretty woman with big hair from New Jersey. She had two websites and her specialty was eating pics and clips. If you sent her gift certificates from McDonalds she would send you pictures of her eating the food. Then, one day, she disappeared. There was a real ruckus on this website. Some people reported that she ripped them off. My guess? She probably became a much bigger sensation than she ever expected and all the noteriety freaked her out. She probably had some stalkers. Where is she now?



Mentioning Kelligrl around here is akin to talking about Lord Voldemort in the Harry Potter world....for some reason whenever her name is mentioned people start rolling their eyes. I never met the woman so I can't give an opinion.

However Betsy gets a lot better treatment, and she was one of the reasons I became an F/A. I remember seeing her old pictures (at that point) from the late 90's and then comparing them to her newer pix where she was 200 pounds heavier. It gave me a rush I never felt before, seeing a woman getting so huge and loving it was a new experience for me. I thank Betsy (and Weetabix for it was his site) for helping me discover it.

I saw Carolyn Owens site back in the day, if I remember correctly she got up to 700 pounds at one point but then got down to 500 when health problems kicked in. No idea what happened to her so your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## [email protected]

I recall NAAFA was mentioned in 1980 in an early issue of [Penthouse] Forum I think among the first 10 ten issues in an article of fat sexuality. It mentioned the Founder and former president Bill Fabrey along with the Venus of Willendorf and showed that men liked fat women before the early 1900's when the Twiggy style grew popular.


----------



## R.F.Burton

pre-video....watching her gain was unreal....each new photo set was like Christmas......


----------



## t3h_n00b

Selenne was the first one that ever made want to find out more about.


----------



## KHayes666

t3h_n00b said:


> Selenne was the first one that ever made want to find out more about.



I'm not familiar with Selenne, is there anywhere I can read up about her?


----------



## Kronitos

My first One was BBW Carrie. Love those thick legs and ass. Yum!


----------



## Twilley

Gem or Jenny or whatever you want to call her, she was my first. Those were good times, we would stay up for hours and hours chatting online...she is such a beautiful person. We fell out of touch for a bit, and then I found a clip of her from her appearance on the Tyra show, and we started talking again. Too bad she was getting married...>.<


----------



## t3h_n00b

KHayes666 said:


> I'm not familiar with Selenne, is there anywhere I can read up about her?



She did a few films. She's in the middle on the cover of chunky Asian chicks 2


----------



## Samta

My first encounter with a SSBBW, in this case, was Candy Godiva :3

Youtube and such. In fact, she started my whole liking bigger women thing.


----------



## clipper1

I ssem to recall a hottie named Taurus Vixen


----------



## billiejoe6900

My first internet BBW and awakening was a beautiful lady called syke on bigcuties.com. She genuinely changed my sexual preferences and my life. It was amazing to see jer belly. I hope she is keeping well these days.


----------



## Patrol

Teighlor or Norma Stitz. Can't remember now, who was first

:smitten::smitten:


----------



## ImNotFunny

EVERY Thursday Cindy G used to post a new video. I would rush home from High School and my 56K dialup would go to work....2 hours later BBW hotness. Woowoo!!

RIP Cindy!


----------



## speakeasy

Wagimawr said:


> Oh, and THIS girl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://members.fortunecity.com/fatnat/soplopee.htm
> 
> I have no idea where she's at now, and I know she's lost weight, but still. :wubu:



I just followed your link to the old Fat Nat's site, and I saw this text on the front page:
"If you're an adult, please say so! As long as you don't hide your age, you're welcome here."
I felt like a grown-up lost boy returning to Neverland. That place introduced me to the world of FAs and BBWs when I was a teenager. I felt (and still feel) so lucky to have found that place. Wherever Fat Nat is, I owe him my thanks.


----------



## [email protected]

Patrol said:


> Teighlor or Norma Stitz. Can't remember now, who was first
> 
> :smitten::smitten:



i knew Teighlor she was also in the supermarket tabloids and she told me 1/2 of they said was 1/2 trash lies !

how is she doing now?


----------



## biackrlng

thechampofchamp said:


> I am curiuos, who was the first BBW you discovered online mine was gaining goddess.



I had always been a BBW Lover and dated mostly fuller figured women. Back then most women I dated were 180 to 225 Hey You SSBBW were all Hiding back then.

THen one day I happen to catch the Donahue show and Ruby and Conrad from DImensions were on the show. THere were several couples on the show with RUby and COnrad. All the women were SSBBW It was from that show that I realized that I really was a SSBBW Lover

I have to thank RUby , COnrad and the other SSBBW that were on the show


----------



## [email protected]

biackrlng said:


> I had always been a BBW Lover and dated mostly fuller figured women. Back then most women I dated were 180 to 225 Hey You SSBBW were all Hiding back then.
> 
> THen one day I happen to catch the Donahue show and Ruby and Conrad from DImensions were on the show. THere were several couples on the show with RUby and COnrad. All the women were SSBBW It was from that show that I realized that I really was a SSBBW Lover
> 
> I have to thank RUby , COnrad and the other SSBBW that were on the show



if you recall my first was Dainty Dora a sweet circus fat woman and I had to hide as a closet FA for a few years ... i learned in 1980 about NAAFA through Penthouse FORUM magazine in an article [4th or 5th issue] when they opened up to fat sexuality Beck then it was called Forum magazine and in a small magazine size.

BUF was also read too... ... and a few other magazines that catered to us lard loving men ... also i did try a few ads from the tabloids too ...


----------



## mergirl

I prefer butter.


----------



## Wagimawr

Really? Really really? This has been a positive thread; objectifying, yes, but positive.

Butter is not an internet BBW...to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## mergirl

Wagimawr said:


> Really? Really really? This has been a positive thread; objectifying, yes, but positive.
> 
> Butter is not an internet BBW...to the best of my knowledge.


Butter mcfatty pants. She is big in Scotland and camera shy, you may not have heard of her. I actually contributed earlier and said i found a pic of betsy in the 'sunday sport' ..though i'm not sure how this makes me a 'Lard lover'. Anyway, i am a veggi, so its all a big fat moot point.


----------



## [email protected]

[email protected] said:


> BUF was also read too... ... and a few other magazines that catered to us lard loving men ... also i did try a few ads from the tabloids too ...



In a note sent to me by our moderator, I hereby apologize for the use of the word 'lard' in a way that demeans all the BBWS who find it derogatory. I'm truly sorry for using such a term. Please accept my apology.

sincerely 

David


----------



## mergirl

[email protected] said:


> In a note sent to me by our moderator, I hereby apologize for the use of the word 'lard' in a way that demeans all the BBWS who find it derogatory. I'm truly sorry for using such a term. Please accept my apology.
> 
> sincerely
> 
> David


David

Its all about learning and growing here. I'm sure when you find your footing you will get to know the women here dont like to be called lard. Seeing you are new, how could you have known.. ! 

mer

ETA-oh wait 2005.. sorry.. seeing you are "inexperienced"?


----------



## [email protected]

As some of us may have recalled things from the 50's and 60's when there was no Internet or Color TV's, they may have gotten some ideas from real life BBWS [not called that back then] ... perhaps in Public School or High School or College or the sweet gal behind that ice cream soda fountain ... or maybe you had a big mama in your life ... now that has been said ... I went to school in high school and a new neighbor on my street from Europe moved in. I became friends of this family of thin teenagers and noticed the father was thin and the mother was heavy. Later, I met the mother's brother who was as heavy if not more. I was about 15 at time. So we see that for some their attractions began long before there was an "INTERNET" !


----------



## RHny

mine was plump princeses


----------



## CaitiDee

I stumbled upon Juicy Little Fat Girl's myspace about 5 years ago. From there, I found Candy Godiva's, which linked to fat-forums.com... the rest is history.

I was thinking about those early days recently. I remember seeing these women and thinking they were absolutely mad for posting pictures like they did. Surely they were asking to be made fun of? I wouldn't go back to those days for all the money in the world.


----------



## Samantha

Plump Princess. I don't know her back story, but she is certainly lovely.


----------



## kalorie

I remember especially kelligrrl, carolyn owens, betsy and heather more than ten years ago. But I want to remember especially molligmaus, who was the only german feedee to pass publicly the dream weight of 200 kg (~440 lbs)


----------



## J_Underscore

It was either HeatherBBW or Msxxl


----------



## Paragon_of_boredom

I was lucky to find the lovely Kellie Kay's pictures


----------



## LordSheogorath

Cherry. I think from Ultimate BBW. She had that cute face and fantastic body. Now that I think about it it's no surprise my girl and her have almost the same exact build. :wubu:


----------



## imfree

johnnny2005 said:


> My first memory of when i first went onto the internet was seeing a lovely pic of Trina(Msxxl)...couldnt have had a better introduction to how beautiful some ladies really can be..good memories:wubu:



Trina's one of the first Internet BBW's I remember from that '97, '98, ,99 era
when I discovered the Internet BBW phenomenon. Beautiful gals to be sure, 
but what they had to say moved me the most!


----------



## imfree

kalorie said:


> I remember especially kelligrrl, carolyn owens, betsy and heather more than ten years ago. But I want to remember especially molligmaus, who was the only german feedee to pass publicly the dream weight of 200 kg (~440 lbs)



Thanks for the memories, the maus is a lovely gal, for sure!


----------



## patmcf

Sasha when she was Big Cutie.


----------



## ChickletsBBW

first bbw picture i saw was Mandy Blake and then Carrie of carrieland


----------



## JennysCurves

I honestly don't know. Isn't that sad?


----------



## furious styles

mine was cat .. i can't be the only person who googled 'fat chick'


----------



## Bale

I peaked early with Plump Princess


----------



## balletguy

Mandy Blake was mine


----------



## NYCGabriel

roberta smallwood


----------



## Ned Sonntag

The first human I ever e-mailed was Heather!:kiss2::bow:


----------



## Christov

Black Heart of Prussia. 

What can I say? Goths send me weak at the knees.


----------



## Make_Lunch_Not_War

Even though this question was posted almost 2 years ago, I never quite understood exactly what was meant by "who was the first BBW you discovered online". Did the question refer to "discovering" a BBW model or just a someone you exchanged e-mails/comments with who happened to be a BBW.

For the record, the first BBW I ever conversed with (does that count as "discovering") online was named Leslie who I left a message for on an obscure BBS bulletin board which I logged on to using a 2400 baud modem. As I recall there were something like 50 male users to every 1 female users on that particular board.

Incidentally, Leslie turned out to be a gay guy whose message I misread and thought was a straight woman. OMG.


----------



## Aswani

The first I discovered on the net was Cindy G. A bit later I discovered Big FantaC, Taurus Vixn, MSXXL, Heather, Electra, and then a guy name Billy Bob began showcasing BBWs one after another. He had a beautiful wife whose name escapes me now. 

I can't describe the tremendous feeling of what it was like to discover such a world. At that time (mid 90s), only Dimensions' print magazine was the only thing out there that confirmed I wasn't alone. There was also BBW Magazine, but that was a fashion magazine that basically covered plus-size fashion (which was another developing phenomenon at that time). Oh, and there was also "Plumpers", "Big Butt" and "Buff" magazines. Just like Dimensions, those magazines showed the sexuality of BBWs--and they had a much bigger distribution.

In all honesty I don't thing a whole lot has changed with the offline world. It has as far as plus-size fashion, but not a whole lot when it comes to showing the world there's multitudes of men that adore big beautiful women. That still seems to be an in-the-closet thing to some extent--at least OFFline.


----------



## Rosie

Am I the only one who finds this offensive, especially the title? We aren't possessions, we're people! You don't own us.


----------



## Cat

Thanks to those of you who mentioned my site -- I'm honored to be your first internet bbw discovery.


----------



## ThatFatGirl

Rosie said:


> Am I the only one who finds this offensive, especially the title? We aren't possessions, we're people! You don't own us.



Umm.. yes? Have you actually read any of the posts? I don't get how identifying the first bbw you came across in the media (mostly webmodels) is offensive.

The thread title could've been worded better, but I think the intent was innocuous (even if the OP turned out to be a troll and has since been banned).


----------



## CaitiDee

Rosie said:


> Am I the only one who finds this offensive, especially the title? We aren't possessions, we're people! You don't own us.



Yes. Yes you are.


----------



## Fallenangel2904

Mine was Plump Princess. I somewhat discovered the BBW community via Myspace and Myspace groups years ago- probably around 2005, but still knew nothing of web models or anything of that nature. That was until I stumbled upon Plump Princess/Courtney's Myspace page. It was a whole new world for me. Her beauty and confidence in showing off her body really resonated with me and actually have to say- changed me for the better.


----------



## KHayes666

Rosie said:


> Am I the only one who finds this offensive, especially the title? We aren't possessions, we're people! You don't own us.



Who said anything about "owning" people?

All we're saying is who brought us to the community. If you don't like it then click the x button on your window.


----------



## JMCGB

ChickletsBBW said:


> first bbw picture i saw was Mandy Blake and then Carrie of carrieland



Those were the first two for me as well.


----------



## Rosie

KHayes666 said:


> Who said anything about "owning" people?
> 
> All we're saying is who brought us to the community. If you don't like it then click the x button on your window.



The subject line implies ownership. "Your first internet bbw". If someone said "Your first dog" that would imply what was the first dog you owned. 

If you don't like my posts, you can do the same. I have just as much right to voice my opinion as you do, as long as I stay within the rules of Dimensions.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Rosie... I'm often the first to agree with posts calling out sexist implications. But I think you're mistaken. What if someone said "Do you remember your first sunrise?" That would imply the first sunrise you ever saw. There's no ownership implied in that, nor in this.


----------



## Cat

Rosie, you are right that the "Your" indicates possession, but in this case it is the possession of personal experience. 

Your first kiss.
Your first class in the morning.
Your first vision upon waking.
Your first breath of fresh air.

Etc, etc.


----------



## karmacomba

I was quite the latecomer to really fancying big ladies... most of the girls I first liked weren't pay models etc. 

bigbuttwendy
vermillion
caitidee 
heatherlefresh 

were defo among the first


----------



## UnknownSpirit01

Can't recall exactly, either Plump Princess or CandiBBW on the YouTube.


----------



## Jim Miller

This would have been about twelve years ago. Her name was (and presumably still is) Lissa. I don't remember much about her, except that I think she lived in Europe somewhere. There were about a dozen or so non-explicit pictures of her on a website kept by her husband. It wasn't a paysite; just an homage to the loveliness of fat (much like Cindy G's old site, but smaller and kept up by the husband rather than Lissa herself; I don't really know for sure). The site was taken down when they got divorced--always a sad ending for a relationship. She was very pretty!


----------



## xysoseriousx

Mine was 

Plump Princess :wubu:
Kellye Bombshell :wubu:
Meghan Bombshell :wubu:
Cassie Bombshell :wubu:
Sunny Bombshell :wubu:


----------



## HappyFA75

It was a Few. There was Babydoll (NOT the Babydoll of SuperSizedBombShells) but She is now more a Porno site i dont look at it anymore.

For BBWs there was also MercedesBBW, and i became put off by the Disorganized site, lack of any "Real" Content on it, and overall average-ness of what was there. However, it was one i checked back on, fascinated by the Models! WHAT A DISORGANIZED AND HYPED SITE.

Queen Raqui, same deal.. Subscribed TWICE and SOME of the Pic Sets are GREAT!!!

Best value for the Dollar was the BigCutie sites, and amongst these 4 was my first BBW Sites on the Net.. and i knew I was an FA for Life. 

For Every Photo, there is a Model behind it, and that is something to not lose sight of. For Good or bad. 

Long Live BBW and SSBBW! :smitten:


----------



## HappyFA75

Oh almost forgot.. Carrieland (Carrie) I have GREAT Memories of that site and she is a Knock-out, as well as LargeNLovely when she was in the 300Lbs range, but still had her own Site. Two GREAT Sites with Cute Non-XXX Photos, and i Love them! :smitten:


----------



## HappyFA75

Oh almost forgot.. Carrieland (Carrie) I have GREAT Memories of that site and she is a Knock-out, as well as LargeNLovely when she was in the 300Lbs range, but still had her own Site. Two GREAT Sites with Cute Non-XXX Photos, and i Love them! :smitten:


----------



## gary_ohlson2000

Mine was Cindy.


----------



## Indicolts

Mine was Sunny Bombshell.
First time i saw her i was just blown away, i thought she was just perfect.
She still is and always has been my number 1 <3
:wubu:


----------



## mike0503

......................


----------



## Dromond

Cat said:


> Thanks to those of you who mentioned my site -- I'm honored to be your first internet bbw discovery.



Depending on your definition of "first," your site was my first Internet BBW discovery as well.

As in, your site was the first bbw model site I ever found. I loved it then and still visit today. Your sense of humor is wonderful.

If the definition goes "the first bbw you ever saw on the Internet," I think that honor goes to Suzie Sparks. Then again, I was familiar with her from dead tree publications pre-Internet... so I don't know if that counts or not.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover

pjbbwlvr said:


> My first internet BBW was "*BONITA DDD*" she was awesome!! She kind of dropped off the face of the earth, and if any one know what happened to her I would love to know!
> Also around that same time thee was "*COLETTE*" she also fell off the grid too!
> Thanks, PJ



I never heard of Bonita DDD but I do remember a lady who came on the Jenny Jones show. Her name was Bonita Bust. Is Bonita Bust the same person as Bonita DDD?


----------



## chipman844

Cindy Pearson:wubu::wubu:

Still love every single one of her pics.


----------



## Cat

Dromond said:


> Depending on your definition of "first," your site was my first Internet BBW discovery as well.
> 
> As in, your site was the first bbw model site I ever found. I loved it then and still visit today. Your sense of humor is wonderful.
> 
> If the definition goes "the first bbw you ever saw on the Internet," I think that honor goes to Suzie Sparks. Then again, I was familiar with her from dead tree publications pre-Internet... so I don't know if that counts or not.



Thanks, Dromond!


----------



## Mishty

I came to Dims when I was 17 because of Wake Up I'm Fat, I didn't really look at the boards, went right for the chat and saw Mercurial in all her glory. I bookmarked her site and kinda had an obsession for a while. :blush:
She's almost royalty to me, being that big, sexy and intelligent Lady that she is. 

I still visit Oh Mercurial One and the Bubble Bath....


----------



## Jes

I'm pretty sure all of my first internet bbwomen have since passed away. Other than Teighlor, actually, who, while I know she's having a very hard time of it, still posts here at times--hope she's OK.


----------



## ssbbwnut

My "first" was CindyG on her free geocities site. She was such a brave pioneer for many and there is not one day that goes by that I dont think about her. I miss her more than words can say. She not only showed how beautiful fat females can be (and are!) paving the way for other beautiful women to come out of the woodwork. She unselfishly marched straight into the public eye and said, "this is me, I am BEAUTIFUL!" :bounce:


----------



## watts63

Mine was Mizz Millionz. Goddamn she was hot.


----------



## carrie_ult

Norma Stitz and Kelligrl. Taurusvixn and Brooke followed. Without them i would be still into large boobed thin girls. :doh:


----------



## VickiNicole

the first bbw I saw online was Juicy Lil Fat Girl, I remember being amazed to see fat people all dressed sexily and I remember wondering where she got her clothes, I think I even emailed her back then and we chatted


----------



## b01

Wow, I can't remember.:doh: Was it Cat, Heather Boyle, Terra, Teighlor, some other person I can't recall the name. I saw so many and it's been soooo many years.


----------



## dubbs

I'm pretty sure it was Carolyn Owens i found the first time i went looking for bbw ladies. Kelligrl, Cat, and MsXXL were also found pretty quickly. I remember loving to check feeder.uk, and that led me to find Dimensions, and the paysites, and a whole community I didn't know was here.


----------



## The Orange Mage

I found Cat's site somehow, then from there found AnnMarie's old site, and then finally stumbled upon Dims.


----------



## Iannathedriveress

I believe AnnMarie was the first internet bbw that i found.


----------



## rmjpub

TaurusVixn


----------



## manc93

I found Goddess Patty on Youtube, where she did a belly shake and was hooked from there. I discovered many more bbw, but Patty will always be the best to me. Her sheer size and beauty did it.


----------



## BCBeccabae

I'm not positive which was THE first, but I remember Plump Princess, Supathickmami, and Missfatbooty were the firsts.
lovelovelove


----------



## Cat

Oh, cool, a few more mentions! Thanks! Always happy to be someone's first! 
Back in the day, Google was kinder to my site. Now it's really, really hard to be a first.


----------



## R. Mutt

I had a lot of imagined fantasies in my dial-up adolescence from the more literary angles. melanie bell's and ebonyfeedee's writing really did it for me. the first images of bbw that i went pretty wild for were kelligrl and heather.


----------



## KHayes666

R. Mutt said:


> I had a lot of imagined fantasies in my dial-up adolescence from the more literary angles. melanie bell's and ebonyfeedee's writing really did it for me. the first images of bbw that i went pretty wild for were kelligrl and heather.



Melanie Bell's stories are legendary. They were one of the first ones I ever read


----------



## LordSheogorath

carrie_ult said:


> Norma Stitz and Kelligrl. Taurusvixn and Brooke followed. Without them i would be still into large boobed thin girls. :doh:




AH! Kelligirl... I remember after I had found my way to Dimensions forums and trolled through a few old threads I discovered topics related to her. She was so beautiful. I thought she looked exactly like the Venus of Willendorf. Such a shame that she's gone.


----------



## samuraiscott

My first internet BBW crush was Buffie. She posed with a Jag. HAWT. The secind internet BBW crush was Sofia Rose. :blush:


----------



## DenisR1

The first BBW I discovered is Mandy Blake, and I've been immediately in love with her. It's still true nowdays. I try to download all her pics. Mandy, you're the woman I dream of !:wubu:


----------



## oceanmachine

online? now that's a question. i think it was melanie rose. but to be fair, i had been buying what magazines i could find for a year or two before i even got onto the internet so i'd already accumilated tastes for some models by then


----------



## AmberRyane

Voluptious Val !!! :eat2:


----------



## StickMan

I first started browsing the web at the tender age of 12, using my mom's dial-up computer when she was at work. I really had to have a lot of patience for those early pics and gifs. (I started with fiction, since it didn't take as long to load. ) The first BBW to really be worth the wait was Kelligrl. I hoped that one day, when I was old enough to start dating, I'd meet a woman like her. To this day I haven't. None that aren't taken, anyway.


----------



## cant20

Kelligrl and the beautiful Brooke were my first, way back in 95 at the age of 15. I remember downloading a short video clip of "brooke's penthouse", finally realised the type of woman that I liked was out there, and willing to show their bodies! I still have a picture I downloaded of Brooke from that time and printed along with a story that I printed from the dims weight board. Was tricky on a shared computer being an FA. 
Amazing the choice we have these days as FA's compared to what it was like then!:smitten:


----------



## owengerrard

My first was on video, the wonderful Nancy Goddess. And my first on the internet was Nicki The Gaining Goddess, loved watching her grow. Just a shame she is not on the net much now


----------



## FA_wro

My first contact with internet BBWs was back in the days when I obssesively used Usenet via Trumpet newsreader.  Early 90s. The only webbrowser available to me then was Lynx. 

I'd guess that the first that I consciously remember would be Angel, whose material still roams the web.


----------



## KHayes666

owengerrard said:


> My first was on video, the wonderful Nancy Goddess. And my first on the internet was Nicki The Gaining Goddess, loved watching her grow. Just a shame she is not on the net much now



I met NancyGoddess in Vegas over the summer, she's AWESOME.


----------



## KingColt

For me it was Zsalynn, who remains my favorite to this day.


----------



## dmcdaniel19780

dedhart said:


> Probably Cindy G. Before that there was dimensions magazine, and as someone else mentioned those teighlor cards and gifts at spencers before that. I blame cherry magazine for being the "gateway drug" if you will, it was their unusually large breasted models that turned me onto soft porn, from there it was jugs, BUF, and a magazine called Plumpers and big women. From there I discovered Dimensions and Naafa and knew I wanted to be a part of this community.



Ahh...BUF, Gent, Gem and Plumpers and Big Women...we are two old school plumper lovers!


----------



## khrestel

I think CurvyEm was one of the first ones whos pics I stared like a little puppy on FatNats. She was so much braver than I.

Of "adults" back then: 

*I think Angela (?) whos pics were on fatgirlsgettingfatter -board 
*Largenlovely, so pretty I wanted to become just like her
*GainingGoddess


----------



## b01

dmcdaniel19780 said:


> Ahh...BUF, Gent, Gem and Plumpers and Big Women...we are two old school plumper lovers!



The only one I didn't recognize in there was Cherry Magazine. I can't even think of all the websites there were back then that I frequented. I was VERY young when I found out about my attraction to BBWs. Why my first crush was in grammar school.


----------



## MaxArden

Monica, Candye Kane, and Sandie were the first...


----------



## Emma

khrestel said:


> I think CurvyEm was one of the first ones whos pics I stared like a little puppy on FatNats. She was so much braver than I.
> 
> Of "adults" back then:
> 
> *I think Angela (?) whos pics were on fatgirlsgettingfatter -board
> *Largenlovely, so pretty I wanted to become just like her
> *GainingGoddess




Awwww yay!  There wasn't many of us around back then was there? lol


----------



## Still Waters

Probably the first was Dawn from a Chicago BBW group, who had been in the 500s when college-aged and seemed beautiful, sad and mysterious. Back in the mid 90s, there were Teece from somewhere in Virginia, Belinda from the Atlanta Hipsters, they both seemed so perfect and classy, and Bella whose site was Bella's Ball - an Auburn student I think. What happened to them, and to Carolyn Owens?


----------



## khrestel

CurvyEm said:


> Awwww yay!  There wasn't many of us around back then was there? lol



Not as young as us


----------



## rickydaniels

Electra Summers! A super hot redhead. I kept a disc with all her pics for the longest time. Back when my internet was dial up! I heard she finally retired and no it's kinda hard to find her pics.


----------



## Paul

rickydaniels said:


> Electra Summers! A super hot redhead. I kept a disc with all her pics for the longest time. Back when my internet was dial up! I heard she finally retired and no it's kinda hard to find her pics.



Here are two links to download all (?) of Electra Summers pictures,

http://rapidshare.com/files/135172028/Electra_Summers.zip

http://rapidshare.com/files/169805033/Electra_Summers_2.zip

I hope this helps. Enjoy.

She is a very pretty redhead. Unique since she would take very sexy and revealing photos in public places were she risked getting caught.


----------



## BBWbonnie

First model i happened to see was plump princess she is beautiful!


----------



## lostjacket

God...I'm going back into dial up based memories.

I think "Terra Fantacland" - was that it? I'm probably butchering it. She had a Geocities site?


----------



## FAinPA

Apologies for digging up an older thread, I just stumbled upon it.
Before I even knew what the Internet was, I remember seeing AnnMarie (and AJ) on a talk show hosted by Gordon Elliott. I wanna say around 1994? It's literally the day I became comfortable with my preference. I was going to college in the south then, it was my senior yr. After that I moved to NYC in '95 and went to a few Goddess' dances. Had some great encounters and dated several BBW I met there. Even met Camryn Manheim there one night, she asked why a young guy like me was there? I was 22 and felt like a kid in a candy store, those are cherished memories.
As for the first Internet BBW personality I remember, well, as a print Dimensions subscriber by then, it was probably a website listed in the magazine for one of the cover models. I really can't recall, but I remember how awesome the wannabees section of the dims website was back then.
Hard to believe that was 17 years ago.


----------



## AnnMarie

FAinPA said:


> Apologies for digging up an older thread, I just stumbled upon it.
> Before I even knew what the Internet was, I remember seeing AnnMarie (and AJ) on a talk show hosted by Gordon Elliott. I wanna say around 1994? It's literally the day I became comfortable with my preference. I was going to college in the south then, it was my senior yr. After that I moved to NYC in '95 and went to a few Goddess' dances. Had some great encounters and dated several BBW I met there. Even met Camryn Manheim there one night, she asked why a young guy like me was there? I was 22 and felt like a kid in a candy store, those are cherished memories.
> As for the first Internet BBW personality I remember, well, as a print Dimensions subscriber by then, it was probably a website listed in the magazine for one of the cover models. I really can't recall, but I remember how awesome the wannabees section of the dims website was back then.
> Hard to believe that was 17 years ago.



I love that story as much as the first time you told it to me!


----------



## wrthird

SoVerySoft, a stunning woman then and now :bow:


----------



## Jack Secret

As far as people that I met I would have to say Belinda with the old Atlanta "Hipsters" crowd. She was a total knockout and had a very warm personality. That creepy rude ass of and on again/off again boyfriend was nothing but a drag on her. I hope she finally rid herself of that man!

As far as fantasy women I would probably put Susie Sparks at the top of my list. After her I would say Roberta Smallwood.


----------



## bbwbud

Saw this thread today, and thought if anything deserved a kick back up it was this...

I'm pretty old so go back to the pre-web days and the first BBW that got me interested was probably the famous Bridget in the puzzles and books at Spencer gifts at the mall in the early '70s, but I then went BBW-less for several years until tripping across the delicious Karen Brown (boy I'd love to see her now, I'd guess we are roughly the same age) and Peg Moore in the men's mags. Later, Roberta Smallwood gave me some big wood, and by that time I stumbled online. There I discovered the beautiful Cat, Brie and especially Sugar's Place, where a woman named Elaine was simply stupendous.

Most of these ladies are just pleasant memories now, though I'd love to recent pics of any of them, but the paysite ladies now are equally gorgeous and I tend to favor the more mature ones like Rubie G, Suzie Q and the definition of visual Viagra, Ms. Charlotte!:smitten:


----------



## Cat

bbwbud said:


> (snip) There I discovered the beautiful Cat, Brie and especially Sugar's Place, where a woman named Elaine was simply stupendous.
> 
> Most of these ladies are just pleasant memories now,(snip):



A Monty Python quote seems appropriate right now...

I'm not quite dead yet!


----------



## bbwbud

Cat said:


> A Monty Python quote seems appropriate right now...
> 
> I'm not quite dead yet!



Cat, I know you're not dead so can I move you from pleasant memories to pleasant, well, uh, (sounds like memories)?


----------



## Dromond

bbwbud said:


> Cat, I know you're not dead so can I move you from pleasant memories to pleasant, well, uh, (sounds like memories)?



The word you're looking for is "mammaries."


----------



## Cat

I'm pretty sure he meant melodies.


----------



## Dromond

My own love of mammaries might be skewing my thinking.


----------



## Cat

Heh. That must be it.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

bbwbud said:


> Most of these ladies are just pleasant memories now, though I'd love to recent pics of any of them, but the paysite ladies now are equally gorgeous and I tend to favor the more mature ones like Rubie G, Suzie Q and the definition of visual Viagra, Ms. Charlotte!:smitten:



I've never been compared to visual viagra before! I'm ever so flattered...I think.   Hugs and kisses sweetie!


----------



## mp7251

First saw her in a BUF magazine article in the 80s. I know it is not internet but BUF did have an internet site.


----------



## Yakatori

Still Waters said:


> "_...from the Atlanta *Hipsters*, they both seemed so perfect and..._"





Jack Secret said:


> "_As far as people that I met I would have to say...the old Atlanta "*Hipsters*" crowd...._"


Not too sure if I know exactly what it is you guys are talking about here. But it kind of sounds like it was some sort of "a scene?"


----------



## Cat

Hipsters was an Atlanta based BBW group that hosted parties/dances and, I think, bashes.


----------



## Yakatori

^But were they actual _hipsters_? Or more just kind of making fun of the idea of themselves being taken as such?


----------



## Cat

Yakatori said:


> ^But were they actual _hipsters_? Or more just kind of making fun of the idea of themselves being taken as such?



Neither. Their logo was a very hippy (wide in the hips) woman in a bikini, I believe. Just a play on the term "hipster".


----------



## Cat

Good old Archive.org to the rescue...

You can see the logo of the site here: https://web.archive.org/web/19991117152919/http://hipsters.org/


----------



## bbwbud

Cat said:


> I'm pretty sure he meant melodies.



Um, cat...You may think anything you like...I'm just sitting here singing, thans for the mamm...Uh, what was that word again?:doh:


----------



## bbwbud

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> I've never been compared to visual viagra before! I'm ever so flattered...I think.   Hugs and kisses sweetie!



That does mean I can't look at you for more than four hours, though!


----------



## Jack Secret

Cat said:


> Good old Archive.org to the rescue...
> 
> You can see the logo of the site here: https://web.archive.org/web/19991117152919/http://hipsters.org/



I always thought Belinda did such a great job of making new folks feel welcome. She always seemed like the "Smiling face" of hipsters, though I know there were many behind-the-scenes.. I still can't get over that guy Scott. Those two dated on and off for years and it seemed like he was just so toxic for her. Now I didn't know either of them well enough to call them friends, but you could see that relationship and how bad it was.

I don't know why I always think of those two when I hear about hipsters!? They certainly were good times though, man


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

bbwbud said:


> That does mean I can't look at you for more than four hours, though!



Oh darn it! You should be thinking about me ALL of the time!  :happy:


----------



## bbwbud

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> Oh darn it! You should be thinking about me ALL of the time!  :happy:



If I did, I'd walk around looking like a tripod!:blush:


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW

bbwbud said:


> If I did, I'd walk around looking like a tripod!:blush:



Is that such a bad thing?? *giggles* :happy:


----------



## [email protected]

I still remember a Circus Fat Lady [pardon my use of the term] when I was 17 Years old named Dainty Dora who was my first exposure to BBWS ... I met her at her booth at the CNE's annual exhibitions in August... I do know she was married, and we met in a Public tent and she sold her photo back then.

When i was 30, I read an article in Forum now Penthouse Forum magazine that mentioned NAAFA and gave me some ideas like FA's and Fat Acceptance... 

It also mentioned that it's OK to love BBWSand that it is not wrong to do so. We FA's have to understand that we may sometimes have to remind many men, that you should never hide in a closet for loving a BBW.There are far worse things in life.


----------



## Falling Boy

I am pretty sure it was the usual suspects, Kelligrl, AnnMarie, HeatherBBW.....I can't really remember how I found Dims though, I remember being completely frustrated by the First Virtual pay system that was used here though! I also remember the old boards and how completely unorganized it was but also how much fun it was!


----------



## Coachd603

Brie Brown, Soverysoft, and Cindy G.


----------



## 123lynx

It was Ivy.


----------



## Tempere

Reviving this thread cuz I only joined a bit ago.

it’s tough to say who I found first back in the MySpace days, but these ladies were probably first:

Gwen Dolan, MsDawnP, SupathickMami, Plump Princess, Sofia Rose.


----------



## Manitoba27

For me it was carrieland and gaining goddess


----------



## LuvsBustyBBW

Pre-internet: aging myself here, it was Roberta Smallwood, Melanie Anton (Plumpers of Sundance Spa) and the absolutely stunning "Ildiko" (Plumper Therapy) who oozed raw sensuality.


----------



## aggeiger

Besides Dimensions, it was MercedesBBW and NYChocolateModels (now chocolatemodels.com). Yum


----------



## BigElectricKat

Sarah Rae Vargas!


----------



## cebe

Difficult to remember the very first, but for sure Cindy, SoVerySoft and Lexi


----------



## sarahee543

Brooke! Anyone remember her,? Canadian gainer.
There was another ssbbw that I had as my wallpaper on my PC , wish I remembered her name.


----------



## Jay78

Gaining goddess?


----------



## Sonic Purity

sarahee543 said:


> Brooke! Anyone remember her,?



Remember her: 

My first is too difficult, because there were a whole flurry at one time, soon as i worked out assembling multiple Usenet News binary posts into usable images. The very first one i remember was someone from the UK with only this one picture. Thick plumper/small BBW by size categorization. No name attached: never did nor likely will know her name. She looked so gleefully excited to be sharing herself worldwide over the Internet (and not on the WWW, though that did exist. This was late 1995).

I had a Mac Plus at the time: one-bit black and white. No software existed for that system/configuration that could display JPEGs. Each single image was a multi-hour process:

1) Download all the UUencoded pieces from the appropriate Usenet binaries group (and hope they’re intact)
2) Assemble into a single file (usually a JPEG)
3) Convert the JPEG to 1-bit B&W GIF (i did have software for that. This was the slow step: it taxed the Mac Plus’s processing power)
4) Look at and lust over the grainy 1-bit lovely nude BBW image

I remember getting a batch going for step 3 then going to the farmers’ market for groceries whilst the system slowly crunched the numbers, looking forward to being able to see the picture(s) once i was home.

Anyone who claims that spending time on this sort of material (whether one considers it art, erotica, porn, or something else) is unproductive is mistaken: the motivation to look at these images and to get nonfunctional files functional taught me a lot about the UUcode and JPEG file formats, in terms of how to patch them to get a usable (albeit incomplete) image when there was data corruption during transfer.

Saved the original JPEGs. It was not until years later that i had a color- (and JPEG-)capable Mac and could for the first time see them as originally intended. I still have those images on archive drives. The wonderful, generous women who looked so exciting back then look so small now, by comparison to all the amazing fatter women who’ve come along since and generously put themselves out there.

It now takes me about 10 seconds to see as many images as i could in an entire day 25 years ago, and today in far higher resolution. Wow.


----------



## Phaddy

Back in around 1964, the year I was turning 14, I saw a cover on a magazine that was about movie stars showing a picture of Liz Taylor in a bikini in Acapulco. I bought it. There was an entire article dissing Liz for having gotten fat, showing pictures of her with Richard Burton at a pool on vacation. By today's standards of SSBBWs, she was barely fat - maybe just seriously chubby, but I kept those pictures for years and put them to good use. I had no clue why this turned me on so much. 

That was that same summer that I had a girl friend who was upset that she was getting chubby. She came up with a theory that, if she ate something that she craved to the point of being sick of it, she would get her appetite under control and lose weight. She engaged me in this effort. She babysat regularly for a family. She would call me and tell me what she was craving and I would ride my bike to the store, buy it, and bring it to her. This would be after the kids had been put to bed. 

She would then eat as much of what I brought until she was so stuffed that she didn't want another bite. She would have to undo her pants to let her bloated belly loose. We would then make out and dry hump with our clothes on. The fact that she would often want the same foods - chocolate chip ice cream, chocolate sauce, whipped cream, and Oreos were a favorite - should have indicated that her theory wasn't working. Years later, I couldn't believe how naive I was. She had to know exactly what she was doing and probably understood a lot better than I did that this turned me on. 

Over the course of that summer, she probably gained something like 15 pounds. My guess is that she only weighed something like 160 at the end, but I loved playing with her belly, hips, and love handles. For that to work for her, instead of admiring her fat, I had to criticize her. I was totally confused, but getting off on it just the same. We were not an exclusive couple so our romance ended when school started, although I made a point of walking past her locker at the end of the day. She had taken to wearing a girdle, which she would often complain about when we would talk. Unfortunately, she moved away after Freshman year in high school so I don't know how things turned out for her. In my fantasies, she got quite fat. 

But it was the photos of Liz Taylor with a round hanging belly over her bikini bottoms that were my first obsession.


----------



## aggeiger

The Brooke that was on Big Cuties? Oh yes, a favorite of mine. Sorry to see her stop, or a least disappear from BC.


----------



## biackrlng

Heather when she was on Prodigy and only 280


----------



## extra_m13

it has to be curvydreamer and plumpprincess, juicyjackie came in shortly afterwards , very nice memories


----------



## daedal

Probably Cindy G. or Brie Brown. Hard to remember the very first.

As for pre-internet, that would be Bridget in the Buff, the novelty calendar and jigsaw puzzle that Spencer's Gifts carried in the early 70's. That was more fat shaming / exploitation than appreciation, but a young FA couldn't be picky in those days.


----------



## GeeseHoward

Bigcuties Anne-Marie and Heather. Amazing women. ♥


----------



## John Smith

Mines within my staggering period of distant discovery about this fetish prevailing online from ages 17 to 23 (2010-15) were PlumpPrincess / Courtney, a far smaller Beccabae at her entry years into the WG Fetish scenery, a plumper food-obssessed Christina Aguilera at her peak weight, Mo'Nique (back at the time her name still meant "_that one black fat comedian girl_") , a bottom-heavier Ciera Rogers, Adele (back to the time her name still meant "_that one white fat singing girl_") , an evidently-obese Ashley Graham, a Rosie Mercado into her mid-high 200s pounds, Whitney Thorey, SupaSizeMami, Lambie Sinclair, Velvet D'Amour, SSBBW Kellie Kay, Mayra Rosales, Mikel Ruffinelli and a fair number of Feabian BBW models I'd long forgotten the faces.


----------



## Myfeederdream

Curfy dreamer was my first bbw on the internet. so beautiful from thin to heavy


----------



## John Smith

Myfeederdream said:


> Curfy dreamer was my first bbw on the internet. so beautiful from thin to heavy



The first BBW models I'd ever had a chance to observe them going from thin to heavy from the first day onward started in 2017-18 with the likelihood of Nadya / eatme and Goddess Shar.

Prior that, I've seen plenty of Feabian women, a few Instagram "influencers" and celebrities and even my ex-feedees going down halfway of a convergent route, but that's not any remotely similar (save for some Feabians and one Instagrammer... their gains has gone _wild_) .


----------



## Clock-King

I think the first one I came across was Betsy! She was also my first exposure to a real gainer/feedee.


----------



## John Smith

Clock-King said:


> I think the first one I came across was Betsy! She was also my first exposure to a real gainer/feedee.



Have you ever crossed any feedees outdoors, during your everyday life?


----------



## Clock-King

John Smith said:


> Have you ever crossed any feedees outdoors, during your everyday life?



There was a girl I talked to online and then went on a few dates with. She said she was a feedee, but I suspected she was more someone who enjoyed eating, not so much gaining weight (she may have thought it was the same as a foodee). My current girlfriend is a definite foodie and she's slowly coming around to embracing her fatness and enjoying a little extra weight.

As far as random encounters, no. Unfortunately I think real true feedees that want to eat and gain because it turns them on is pretty rare.


----------



## Joker

Some of you are still members here.


----------



## John Smith

Clock-King said:


> There was a girl I talked to online and then went on a few dates with. She said she was a feedee, but I suspected she was more someone who enjoyed eating, not so much gaining weight (she may have thought it was the same as a foodee). My current girlfriend is a definite foodie and she's slowly coming around to embracing her fatness and enjoying a little extra weight.
> 
> As far as random encounters, no. Unfortunately I think real true feedees that want to eat and gain because it turns them on is pretty rare.



I never had an ocassion to date any feedee I met online, lest had an opportunity to build any sustained filtratious connection when I used to frequent Feabie: Canadian the fewer users living in or nearby my homecity were either bullying edgeladies, women with deep trust issues or sisyers who openly claim being only drawn into white men calling them "cholocate ladies" , while the latter dozen of foreigners who broached me on my DM were either too needy, rude, trying to lure me into spoil my money upon them or simply not my type-_Feabie in a nutshell_. On top of that, online dating apps are not made for my likelihood: I'm too cerebral, too articulate and tire easily when someone keep wasting my time or clutching on me. The most core factors I ever found about most every single woman I chatted in any dating app or social media whaysover I had a knack to draw on people full of crap, gold diggers and self-delusional alpha b-word who still assume life is like a high school.

I largely prefer meeting or cruising outdoors: freed from the steadfast, assembly-line, one-click lenght response processing scope restricted in a phone text or a chat bubble from my own unfortunate shorter-attention spanned, seeshaying, fundamentally insecure generation. I had indeed being tackled or woo-ed myself after quite a list of problematic cases indeed, but at least my fighting chances on the flirting game are far greater: on tbe Internet I am just an everyman but outdoors I could at least compete for my birthright on hunting grounds: stumbling in a sample of women and had 35% of them who cannot stand my very existence at first sight, 32,5% who are hesitating to either make out or harm me anyhow and the latter 32,5% who want to cheat on their boyfriend, girlfriend or husband whatever after a mere gaze.

Out of these latter 65% I met three feedees, several I used to suspect they had such lingering proclitivities into stufferism / Foodism / Feederism / body fat cultivation and sort of nilly-silly turned five or six ones comprising of diet jocks and fitness junkies into portly porkers over a mere suggestion.


----------



## Recardo Admirer

Shosh said:


> I always loved Nell Carter. You just kind of wanted to hug her and get lost in all that squishyness.


Yes. Nell Cater was awesome!


----------



## mathfa

Back when I still watched and read erotica (seven months clean!!!) Carapuce31 on YouTube was my early interest I think I got the name right, not sure.


----------



## curvluver

I've been online for quite a while, so I had to scratch my head on this one. I believe the first internet bbw experience I had was a contest on a site called on the plush side where you could vote daily for your favorite contestant until a winner was finally picked. If I remember right Sophia Rose won the contest and I was hooked...


----------



## macrat84

It's been a very long time since my first, but I think it was HeatherBBW, who I search for after seeing her in an actual printed magazine.


----------



## Dayeme35

Queen Raqui


----------



## Colonial Warrior

I studied Management of Information Systems in the 90s but I didn't have the chance to get real internet connections until 2007.

In early 90s there was my first interest in a SSBBW was the late Teighlor. I learned about her in that time by adult magazines. I have tried to get more information on her since 2000, but as I told you before, I had a few access to the web in that time.

I love this thread because I was seeing names in here from my beginnings on the net like Cindy G, Juicy Jackie, Brie Brown, Velvet D'Amoure, Queen Raqui and many more.

I just remember how much I shared with a retired model Juicy Bombshell. She was very kind. I had a friendship with a SSBBW model from Manchester, England but my desperation to express my interest on her was so great that I screwed that friendship. I still regret myself for that.


----------



## Dayeme35

FEMSHA ( The Hula Girl On The Chiligan's Island Episode Of Martin ) And CherryBomb from Mercedesbbw.site, Used to chat a lot. Very Nice Ladies


----------



## Ilegalpat

Whatever happened to Raqui?


----------



## Colonial Warrior

Ilegalpat said:


> Whatever happened to Raqui?


Last time I knew from her she was doing internet radio shows. That was years ago.


----------



## e.sato

I think Mine was "Nancy Goddess".


----------



## sleepy5

Plump Princess, sooooo gorgeous...


----------



## jello4me

Star struck bbw. What a body. That belly. And attitude.


----------



## Ilegalpat

Colonial Warrior said:


> Last time I knew from her she was doing internet radio shows. That was years ago.


Thanks for the answer


----------



## Jack Secret

Probably Kelligrrl... There was also a woman that I got to know from a Yahoo group unrelated to BBW named Robbiegrl. Kelly was my first "celeb" crush even though she wasn't a celebrity. I clearly wasn't alone. Way back in the day every guy in the community I knew just drooled over that woman! Other women HATED that lady with every fiber of their being. Just mentioning her name would elicit groans… I thought it was hilarious!


----------



## BBWlover14

Mine was Taylor Stevens before the weight loss


----------



## Fuzzy

Big Cuties AnnMarie..


----------



## 750volts

Viva La Valerie and Jenni Bombshell for me, they had best asses on the net.


----------



## Joker

750volts said:


> Viva La Valerie and Jenni Bombshell for me, they had best asses on the net.


No comment


----------



## BadBoyB

Started out with Brooke around 20 yrs ago.. somehow stumbled across her pics and video's while simply doing a "bbw" internet search and thought to myself, wow... shes gorgeous. After following further down the bbw rabbithole I found Heatherbbw and Largenlovelybbw. At that point is when I came to the realization that I was completely enamored with ssbbw's and have been hooked for life.


----------



## D square

The online discovery came way later for me. My BBW discovery came in the dentist office. I was a freshman in high school saw a magazine with a weight loss story on the cover. Studying the picture, I realized I was way more taken with the before image. I took me years to understand what that meant.


----------



## Cogs

Nancy Goddess


----------



## Coachd603

Brie Brown, Cindy G, Soverysoft


----------



## JackCivelli

It was either Cherries or Neko from StuffedOnline, circa 1997.


----------



## spyderman

Brie Brown got me hooked on BBWs. Til this day she's my absolute favorite.


----------



## Van

I would say Brie Brown as well... She was the first model I saw when I first found this community


----------

